# Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap



## idzy

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3.


----------



## technobabble66

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4.


----------



## AJ80

I trust Cocko knows about this...

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.


----------



## VP Brewing

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing


----------



## Grainer

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer


----------



## Nullnvoid

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Vic 2016 Xmas Case Swap

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL 

Techno we almost had perfect sync with bottle labels/numbers next 3 haha


----------



## VP Brewing

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale 
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL


----------



## mofox1

AJ80 said:


> I trust Cocko knows about this...


Would it matter?.... h34r:


----------



## Cocko

AJ80 said:


> I trust Cocko knows about this...



I do now LOL....

I am keen but it is only pencilled in at the moment, being so far away, I can not commit 100%.

And I am thinking November or January... to allow more interest, as it is outside the busy season for everyone.


----------



## JB

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 
9. Micbrew
10. JB

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB 
11. MartinOC

I ain't doing the Stag Semen again for this one.....I'm sure Cocko will be able to source an ample "alternative" supply...... h34r:


----------



## Black n Tan

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB 
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan


----------



## mofox1

Cocko is hosting in Kangaroo Ground

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1


----------



## breakbeer

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid 
8. DJ_L3THAL 
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66 
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer


----------



## Whiteferret

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret


----------



## mudd

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd

Is there a list for swapping?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Is the attendees list really just the swap list?


----------



## mudd

I guess at this point everyone "intends" to swap but perhaps changes to non swapping attendee closer to the date.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul

Is there a list for swapping?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Cocko




----------



## Camo6

Tentative yes from me. Will there be goats?


----------



## Cocko

Currently five sheep.... close enough


----------



## Camo6

Attendees
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 6

Is there a list for swapping?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6


Well then count me in!


----------



## Cocko

Why does that new lamb look like Cam?... Hmm.... I will call him Lambo6


----------



## Camo6

I won't tell anyone if you don't Jackie.
I hope I haven't offended any New Zealanders with my comments. I will excuse myself now. Pardons to all.


----------



## mofox1

Nah worries bro. I'll bring me Velcro gloves. Evin git sum spare ones so the little fickers can't git away from you!


----------



## idzy

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 6

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6

Fixed


----------



## MartinOC

Camo6 said:


> Tentative yes from me. Will there be goats?





Cocko said:


> Currently five sheep.... close enough





mofox1 said:


> Nah worries bro. I'll bring me Velcro gloves. Evin git sum spare ones so the little fickers can't git away from you!


AHA! I see we already have enthusiastic volunteers for milking the Stag (or at least providing a passable alternative.....).


----------



## Yob

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob


----------



## Siborg

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg


----------



## Midnight Brew

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew


----------



## Mardoo

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


----------



## TheWiggman

Giggity giggity. 

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo 
23. TheWiggman


----------



## jburke

Is this thing coming or going? I'm keen to pop my swap cherry.


----------



## Mardoo

Oh it will. It definitely will. That will likely be sorted in Shepparton on the 9th.


----------



## VP Brewing

This one will be in late November or early December. Date yet to be decided.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Deleted


----------



## jburke

Why deleted?
So should i not jump on the list then?


----------



## MastersBrewery

Bloody oath you should!


----------



## jburke

Ok then. I like your enthusiasm. 

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke 


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo 
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke


----------



## mmmyummybeer

1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing- Hot dog ale ... Lol
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke 
25. mmmyummybeer


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo 
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke
25. mmmyummybeer


----------



## VP Brewing

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence) 
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke 

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd 
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob 
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo 
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke
25. mmmyummybeer

Just put you first on the reserve list mmmyummybeer. Can pretty much guarantee there will be 4 or 5 pull out.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Bam.

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke
25. mmmyummybeer
26. mayor of mildura
27. awesome fury


----------



## malt junkie

Bam.

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke
25. mmmyummybeer
26. mayor of mildura
27. awesome fury

Reserve cubists

1. malt junkie


----------



## WarmerBeer

Well, seeing as we're getting the band back together.

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke
25. mmmyummybeer
26. mayor of mildura
27. awesome fury

Reserve cubists

1. malt junkie
2. WarmBeer


----------



## JB

Curious if dates have been discussed yet?


----------



## mmmyummybeer

VP Brewing said:


> Swappers.
> Just put you first on the reserve list mmmyummybeer. Can pretty much guarantee there will be 4 or 5 pull out.


Yeah no worries. Really not to concerned, it's more about the attending than the swapping for me anyway.


----------



## MartinOC

If we're only using Idzy's kettle, the max. we can realistically expect to get is 22 cubes, so I've fiddled with the cubists/reserves list.

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Can't believe there's no Xmas in July 2029 thread yet...


----------



## micbrew

proposed 2029 at dj-lethals

1
2
3
4
5
6


----------



## Nullnvoid

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Can't believe there's no Xmas in July 2029 thread yet...


You mean it wasn't discussed on the weekend. Sheesh you guys are slipping!


----------



## droid

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer


Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid


----------



## reardo

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer
6. Reardo

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo

Damn, I forgot about adding myself to this earlier :-(


----------



## droid

On phone, u can swap me around mate that's fine, I'd likely bastardise the cube brew


----------



## VP Brewing

Adding Tim Hearn to the lists because he has no idea how to do it. 

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer
6. Reardo
7. thearn

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## Nullnvoid

Is there a recipe thread yet? Leaving it a bit late


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thought we already settle on a Chocolate Starfish with Hot Dog Water Ale (CSHDWA)?


----------



## Nullnvoid

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thought we already settle on a Chocolate Starfish with Hot Dog Water Ale (CSHDWA)?


Never saw the review for the Hot Dog Water Ale from Echuca!


----------



## MartinOC

Maybe the unfortunate recipient wasn't game to do it, or realised he'd been stiffed?


----------



## JB

JB said:


> Curious if dates have been discussed yet?


Wassat Skip? *click* *click* *click* ... 3rd December?

*click* *click* *clicky* *click* ... & the old mill's on fire? Oh hell no!!! *click* *click*


----------



## Cocko

OK,

Before dates are discussed - I need to declare;

I have been given permission from 'her in doors' to host the swap but it is up on the hill.

Timmy; "Up on the hill, Cocko, what does that mean?"

Well, timmy, what that means is it is at the back shed which is MASSIVE - a 6 Horse float style, high roof shed - We can have fire, if needed, heaps of camping spots for people, views over Kinglake ranges all the way through to the Dandenong ranges, it is amazing place.... 

"Well That sound perfect, Cocko!"

Well it has NO power up there, timmy, I hope some fucker has an awesome Genny to power what will be the best location to EVER hold a swap...

"Me too, Cocko... Me Too"


----------



## Camo6

Steinbier!


----------



## WarmerBeer

6 joined extension cords of various age, length, and state of disrepair ought to fix that.

Surely there'll be a sparky or 2 around to keep it all safe'n'shiney.


----------



## droid

How about setting the fire around the kettle and decoctions in the coals, old school.


----------



## Cocko

WarmerBeer said:


> 6 joined extension cords of various age, length, and state of disrepair ought to fix that.
> 
> Surely there'll be a sparky or 2 around to keep it all safe'n'shiney.



Quite seriously, how long can you run a cord - have heaps of 20 and 15 amp power down the hill.


Timmy: "What is down the hill, Cocko?"

It is the house where no one is allowed but has heaps of power for leads, BUT leads would need to be like a K long..... 

Timmy; Do you have long leads, Cocko?

I have no pants on Timmy.... None.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Swappers.
1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mmmyummybeer
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer
6. Reardo
7. thearn

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Cocko said:


> Quite seriously, how long can you run a cord - have heaps of 20 and 15 amp power down the hill.
> 
> 
> Timmy: "What is down the hill, Cocko?"
> 
> It is the house where no one is allowed but has heaps of power for leads, BUT leads would need to be like a K long.....
> 
> Timmy; Do you have long leads, Cocko?
> 
> I have no pants on Timmy.... None.


Yeah..everyone rejoice the real Cocko has been let out of the basement....

Thank god we've seen the back of that goody two shoes "ooh I've got a business reputation to be careful of so I'd better behave on ahb" version of Cocko.


----------



## Curly79

I havnt put my name down for this yet but might be a last minute attendee? I have a 5 Kva genny that I'm happy to lend for the weekend if that helps?


----------



## Nullnvoid

I was thinking along those lines too Curly. Surely a few of us have enough generators to make this work. 

I have a 2kw and a 1kw I can bring. 

With the exception of lights milling grain and pumps what else do we need power for?

Whatcha reckon Timmy?


----------



## mofox1

Yo Cocko... just a thought, do we have a water supply?


----------



## Cocko

Looks like generators will be an easy solution.

Mofo - There is a water supply, rain water but water non the less!


----------



## Mardoo

We could just recycle beer...


----------



## mofox1

Water recycled via clouds, all good. Mardoo... your on your own, with your er, own.


----------



## micbrew

surely madhu was taking the piss right !


----------



## TheWiggman

Some fridges might be in order that time of year, I can offer a chest freezer which is good for 2 x 19l and 2 x 9.5l kegs.

In line with my taste for thirst quenchers, I'll bring along another lager. Either my Aussie Pils rendition (a bastardised concept I know, but I'm not going to pretend it's the real European deal) or a more authentic Dortmunder Export. Also have an old ale in another of those massive Grolsch bottles to share around.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

How about we brew Cockos Golden Ale?


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> Some fridges might be in order that time of year, I can offer a chest freezer which is good for 2 x 19l and 2 x 9.5l kegs.


I reckon I might do a small bunnies wheelie bin filled with ice, maybe some dodgy foam matting wrapped around the sides. Seems easier than risking my white goods!

They were going cheap at some point.. will need to keep an eye out for 'em.


----------



## Cocko

I will have my keezer, 3 taps - fits 6 cornies + a big esky that fits 3 kegs, from memory.... we will have cold beer, I am sure of that!


----------



## Cocko

mayor of mildura said:


> How about we brew Cockos Golden Ale?


What about a Yarravalley Indian American Common......a *YIAC*, if you will.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Do you think a km away from the main house is far enough away?


----------



## droid

There's two things going on here Russ'

Cocko mentioned a hill

Good - sound doesn't travel downhill so well, nice and quiet down there for her indoors
Bad - things collect at the bottom of hills, drunkards amongst other things


----------



## Cocko




----------



## Nullnvoid

droid said:


> There's two things going on here Russ'
> 
> Cocko mentioned a hill
> 
> Good - sound doesn't travel downhill so well, nice and quiet down there for her indoors
> Bad - things collect at the bottom of hills, drunkards amongst other things


Are you thinking what I'm thinking? That's right, a cheese rolling competition. Or people rolling, either way


----------



## MastersBrewery

Empty keg rolling, though even if there'd been a hill at Wayne's it would have been a failure. So many kegs none got emptied!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Techno's IPA got emptied!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## technobabble66

^^ Certainly did. Blew at some time early on :kooi: 
Surely a few more got finished?


... So we could rolled 1 keg down the hill. One lonely keg.
Might need to stick to cheeses.
Or drunks.


----------



## Grainer

Cock Ale sounds the go for this !

http://www.kaiserpenguin.com/ye-olde-cock-ale/


----------



## Mardoo

Perfick! Or is Watermelon Wheat? We can roll a few too!


----------



## TheWiggman

Sounds the go. Roast up a handful of chickens, 30 or so hungry blokes demolish them and whooshka - into the boil. Not sure how the cows would feel about this though.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Should it go in the boil or should we dry "cock" it?


----------



## TheWiggman

Got my process wrong entirely. Could go the way of the Grumpy 10 min IPA though?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

If we go for the 10 minute ICA then we're going to need more cocks. I'd say at least 1 cock per 10 litres. Maybe more.


----------



## WarmerBeer

mayor of mildura said:


> If we go for the 10 minute ICA then we're going to need more cocks. I'd say at least 1 cock per 10 litres. Maybe more.


We'll be fine. Cocko keeps 'em by the bowl-full.


----------



## Cocko

WarmerBeer said:


> We'll be fine. Cocko keeps 'em by the bowl-full.


Gold. 10 internet points to you.


----------



## MartinOC

WarmerBeer said:


> We'll be fine. Cocko keeps 'em by the bowl-full.


Just as snacks...

I've also got a gennie & can provide. Looks like fuel costs will have to be factored-into the cost of the weekend.... Gennies will just ruin the tranquility of the "Best-ever" spot for a case-swap *Cough! Cough!*... h34r:


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> Just as snacks...
> 
> I've also got a gennie & can provide. Looks like fuel costs will have to be factored-into the cost of the weekend.... Gennies will just ruin the tranquility of the "Best-ever" spot for a case-swap *Cough! Cough!*... h34r:


I was actually serious when I asked, how long can we run an extension lead/s - At house is 2x 15 amp and a 20 we could tap!


----------



## WarmerBeer

What's the distance?

Although knowing this forum, somebody will pipe up to tell us we're all likely to die unless it's installed by a qualified electrician.


----------



## Cocko

Will crack out the trundle wheel over the weekend!


----------



## Bridges

WarmerBeer said:


> What's the distance?
> 
> Although knowing this forum, somebody will pipe up to tell us we're all likely to die unless it's installed by a qualified electrician.


Probably won't die, leads could melt and low voltage at the end will could damage equipment. Otherwise all good...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

WarmerBeer said:


> What's the distance?
> 
> Although knowing this forum, somebody will pipe up to tell us we're all likely to die unless it's installed by a qualified electrician.


I think we've got way more risks of death through various other shenanigans over the case swap weekends than a few hundreds Volts[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cocko

So we need power for;

-Pumps on brew rig
-Lights
-Stereo
-Bucking Bull Ride
-Pump for Jumping Castle

That would be minimal amperage.

Seriously, after some googling, and mental measuring - I am thinking 300-380 meters.


----------



## Nullnvoid

That's a fair distance, you are going to get a lot of voltage drop. 

But I have no real idea about anything. Just ask my girlfriend.


----------



## Grainer

Cocko said:


> So we need power for;
> 
> -Pumps on brew rig
> -Lights
> -Stereo
> -Bucking Bull Ride
> -Pump for Jumping Castle
> 
> That would be minimal amperage.
> 
> Seriously, after some googling, and mental measuring - I am thinking 300-380 meters.


*Well you have plenty of time to run mains power to the shed!*


----------



## Cocko

Nullnvoid said:


> That's a fair distance, you are going to get a lot of voltage drop.
> 
> But I have no real idea about anything. Just ask my girlfriend.


I'll ask her when she wakes up, she will be heading home soon BTW.....


Maybe we could use wifi to power the day? I am not so tech savvy but if we sign up to google, surely we can map some power to the hill? In HDMI .mpeg?


----------



## Bridges

380 metres... Not good. a 2.5mm2 lead which is a heavy duty extension lead. Calculating at 10 amps you'd have approx 160 volts at the shed end. So most stuff won't work. To get ten amps at 230 Volts to the shed you'd need a 25mm2 cable as a minimum. That's a super expensive cable.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Cocko said:


> I'll ask her when she wakes up, she will be heading home soon BTW.....
> 
> 
> Maybe we could use wifi to power the day? I am not so tech savvy but if we sign up to google, surely we can map some power to the hill? In HDMI .mpeg?


Thanks for the warning. Tell her to get milk too please. 

I don't know how serious the jumping castle was but I could probably get one


----------



## Camo6

380 meters? Over that distance, everyone is likely to die... unless it's installed by a licensed tradesman.

Seriously though, would it be that far? I remember you driving us to the shed but I thought that was just so you could rest your hand on my thigh. A couple of 50m leads would be stretching it but there'd be a fair bit of volt drop at 380 meters.

Gennies might be the most viable option. The pumps would draw bugger all and some LED battens could provide light without too much demand. I've got an Aldi generator that needs some TLC but could be resurrected for a good cause.

Orrrr.... we all chip in and send Mrs Cocko to a fancy hotel/day spa for the day...


----------



## Cocko

Bridges said:


> 380 metres... Not good. a 2.5mm2 lead which is a heavy duty extension lead. Calculating at 10 amps you'd have approx 160 volts at the shed end. So most stuff won't work. To get ten amps at 230 Volts to the shed you'd need a 25mm2 cable as a minimum. That's a super expensive cable.


Looks like the Genni hum will be part of the tunes!!


----------



## Bridges

Go with something like this and be done with it. Enough power to run a metric shitload of stuff.


----------



## Camo6

Bridges said:


> 380 metres... Not good. a 2.5mm2 lead which is a heavy duty extension lead. Calculating at 10 amps you'd have approx 160 volts at the shed end. So most stuff won't work. To get ten amps at 230 Volts to the shed you'd need a 25mm2 cable as a minimum. That's a super expensive cable.



I think those heavy duty leads are still 1.75mm2 but just have heavier duty insulation! Got any 110v Chuggers Cocko?


----------



## Cocko

Did I mention the Hill? We will be on a hill?


:unsure: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Grainer

Bridges said:


> Go with something like this and be done with it. Enough power to run a metric shitload of stuff.


OMG.. too much noise .. I won't be able to hear myself fart and drink at the same time...1000 solar panels or 1 Martin powered by a pushbike generator powered by beer !


----------



## MastersBrewery

Or pilfer one of those sign genies they leave at the road side that tell you the road will be closed next easter for upgrade works costing $22m. Or just hire one from kennards.


----------



## Cocko

Grainer said:


> OMG.. too much noise .. I won't be able to hear myself fart and drink at the same time...1000 solar panels or 1 Martin powered by a pushbike generator powered by beer !



Thats cool, we will park it down the front and run leads.....

How long can you run leads?


----------



## Bridges

Grainer said:


> OMG.. too much noise .. I won't be able to hear myself fart and drink at the same time


Didn't you read the description? _Silenced generator._ I like this bit the best "_Generate quite power in schools, hospitals, parties and events and residential areas." _ So, not quiet, but quite power. Sounds good!


----------



## Grainer

I still like the idea of the Martin beer generator


----------



## Camo6

Cocko said:


> Thats cool, we will park it down the front and run leads.....
> 
> How long can you run leads?


You need to park it uphill stoopid. Current flows faster downhill.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Bridges said:


> 380 metres... Not good. a 2.5mm2 lead which is a heavy duty extension lead. Calculating at 10 amps you'd have approx 160 volts at the shed end.



Can we just talk in American accents and change the plugs on our equipment??


----------



## droid

Build a 3v Gravity fed structure ?


----------



## VP Brewing

droid said:


> Build a 3v Gravity fed structure ?


HLT up the hill, mash tun half way down and kettle at bottom?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

But Mrs Cocko wont let us down the hill


----------



## VP Brewing

I'm sure she won't mind adding hops, whirlpooling and filling some cubes.


----------



## JB

Cocko said:


> OK, Before dates are discussed - I need to declare ...


& declared it you did Cocko & Timmy 

Now back to this minor detail - dates, it'll determine who can make it & who cannot - but ultimately, probably your call mate.

If you were taking votes, I'd vote for a date in December.

Cheers
JB


----------



## Nullnvoid

I vote 1st weekend in December  or fortnight either side


----------



## Yob

Last weekend in November, shit starts to get real busy for folks on December, you end up with a large number dropping out, particularly mid December.. Families get cute ideas about going places and doing stuff that doesn't involve burning meat and wood and rolling down Hills whilst under heavy influence...


----------



## MastersBrewery

Yob said:


> Last weekend in November, shit starts to get real busy for folks on December, you end up with a large number dropping out, particularly mid December.. Families get cute ideas about going places and doing stuff that doesn't involve burning meat and wood and rolling down Hills whilst under heavy influence...


nah pretty much thats what our xmas camping is...


----------



## technobabble66

+1 Last week in November. 

I'd second Jesse's comment. December fills up with family crap


----------



## VP Brewing

I vote December. Or a day other than the 26th of November.


----------



## VP Brewing

I feel a list coming on... Whenever suits cock-o of course.


----------



## Cocko

On offer - Late November/First weekend December.

So that is:

November 19th or 26th
December 3rd

It would be good to work out which date works the best for the majority..... ferk nose how we do that but anyways.... thems some dates yo!


----------



## Nullnvoid

My vote for 19th or 3rd. Heaps good chance of making it if the boys are at their mums!


----------



## WarmerBeer

26th sounds good to me, but hey, you're the host, just put it wherever you want it.

(Which, coincidentally, is what ya mum said the other night)


----------



## VP Brewing

19th or 3rd. Or divorce.


----------



## JB

VP Brewing said:


> 19th or 3rd. Or divorce.





Nullnvoid said:


> My vote for 19th or 3rd. Heaps good chance of making it if the boys are at their mums!


I'm with these guys for the 3rd


----------



## Camo6

WarmerBeer said:


> 26th sounds good to me, but hey, you're the host, just put it wherever you want it.
> 
> (Which, coincidentally, is what ya mum said the other night)



So you're the dude in the fox mask. Double high five!

26th or 3rd works for me.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Camo6 said:


> So you're the dude in the fox mask. Double high five!
> 
> 26th or 3rd works for me.


aka "The Eiffel Tower"


----------



## micbrew

Decisions decisions ... Early dec works for me ...


----------



## Camo6

WarmerBeer said:


> aka "The Eiffel Tower"


Hahaha!Good times!


----------



## jburke

Yob said:


> Last weekend in November, shit starts to get real busy for folks on December, you end up with a large number dropping out, particularly mid December.. Families get cute ideas about going places and doing stuff that doesn't involve burning meat and wood and rolling down Hills whilst under heavy influence...


People who have families that don't enjoy burning meat and rolling down hills are not the kind of people i want in my life anyway Yob. Plus i kinda want a few to drop out so i can get back on the cube list. 
December it is for me.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

19th or 3rd for me (also similarly to VP I wouldn't end up getting married in the first place)...


----------



## technobabble66

19th or 26th for me


----------



## AJ80

3 December gets my vote.


----------



## MartinOC

I'll vote for 3rd of December.


----------



## Cocko

Current tally:

19th = 4
26 = 2
3rd = 9

I think we can see where this is heading......


----------



## mofox1

I'll roll with the punches and go for early dec too.


----------



## Mardoo

I'm in for 3 Dec. Or 19 Dec. Or 26 Nov. In no particular order.


----------



## Mardoo

.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mardoo said:


> I'm in for 3 Dec. Or 19 Dec. Or 26 Nov. In no particular order.


Looks like a particular order 

Also, you are keen, wanting it 6 days before Christmas


----------



## Mardoo

I'm actually interested in that date because it falls when my FIL is here from the UK. He's a very awesome dude.


----------



## Yob

3rd, I think well have less attrition 

Mardoo, just bring a few PET's and carb caps for samples for him


----------



## altone

With all the beer, electricity and shenanigans that seem to go on at these things I'm wondering what percentage of attendees actually make it home.

Wish I could make it even just as a spectator to say hello to a few of you, but I'll be in China from mid Nov for a month so no chance.

Maybe I can get something sorted for Xmas in July next year.

Have fun !!


----------



## malt junkie

boddingtons best said:


> With all the beer, electricity and shenanigans that seem to go on at these things I'm wondering what percentage of attendees actually make it home.
> 
> Wish I could make it even just as a spectator to say hello to a few of you, but I'll be in China from mid Nov for a month so no chance.
> 
> Maybe I can get something sorted for Xmas in July next year.
> 
> Have fun !!


we don't we crash in swags/tents for the weekend.


----------



## Mardoo

So has date been set yet?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Don't think officially but the 3rd had the most votes


----------



## Cocko

Lets pencil in the 3rd of December - but we are using 5b, so quite heavily pencilled.


----------



## husky

Interested in coming along to this but have a work xmas party on the 2nd. Is sat 3rd confirmed?


----------



## Nullnvoid

It's heavily pencilled so I would suggest that we going to be the date. That suited the most amount of people.


----------



## Mardoo

husky said:


> Interested in coming along to this but have a work xmas party on the 2nd. Is sat 3rd confirmed?


You'll just need to drink Hahn Extra Dry Lite at the work function.


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> You'll just need to drink Hahn Extra Dry Lite at the work function.


Or just skip it altogether & turn-up on the Friday night for the set-up party (MUCH more fun than socialising with people you work-with all the time & the opportunity to drink real beer with people you've never met before..).


----------



## Cocko

The pencil has become ink!

THE DATE FOR THE SWAP IS:

*3rd of December 2016*

*Kangaroo Ground - Cocko's Hill*


*Be there.*

*BTC's.*


----------



## technobabble66

Pants optional.


----------



## technobabble66

BTC's??
Blaze That Chronic
Bring the Candies
Business Trading Centre
Better Than Chocolates
Beer's The Cure
Biting The Carpet


----------



## MartinOC

Bring Timmi Castanets. 

Timmi will provide the day's entertainment by dancing traditional Flamenco numbers wearing nothing but a Sombrero (it's sun-smart, you see) with a red rose clenched between what's left of his two remaining teeth.

Ole!! We have FIESTA, no?!!?


----------



## TheWiggman

Here we go again, I might get brewing soon seeing that the swap is around 2 months away. Should I risk a lager or go strong?

Black lager
Wiggman's Aussie Pilsner
'The Stink' Lager
Radiuse-alike
EBW (though this will take some time in the bottle to be drinkable)


----------



## technobabble66

Simple: Radiuse 
Get brewin' chop chop!!


----------



## TheWiggman

Whoa folks, one at a time!
I was hoping for one of the lager options as I've already brewed these and they're lagering but bugger it, I LOVE Radiuse and it would be criminal of me to not give it a crack. I'm thinking 1762 (already in the fridge), pils, aromatic, special B, and D2 candi syrup. Oh yeah.


----------



## Nullnvoid

So have we got the power issues sorted Cocko?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Wtf is EBW? Does it involve Habaneros?!!


----------



## Yob

English barley wine?

Can't wait to sup from the cup and chow down on cocko's mound


----------



## TheWiggman

English barley wine DJ, did you not have some from the mass-arse Grolsch bottle I brought to the last swap? I polished a fair bit of that off, did not end well for me the following morning. Still worth it.
Oh and the habaneros... that didn't end well either the next morning either.


----------



## JB

TheWiggman said:


> Oh and the habaneros... that didn't end well either the next morning either.


Explosive revelations. But freakin worth it, right Chilli King?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Ah! I did have some, but didn't click on the acronym. Make that!!


----------



## Yob

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. mmmyummybeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. 
2. mayor of mildura
3. awesome fury
4. malt junkie
5. WarmBeer
6. Reardo
7. thearn

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn 

You're up Tracey, spot 19


----------



## WarmerBeer

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. mmmyummybeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. mayor of mildura
2. awesome fury
3. malt junkie
4. WarmBeer
5. Reardo
6. thearn
7.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn 

Bumped the rest of us 'Reservists' up. Now only 3 more swappers to meet with 'unfortunate accidents', and I'm in!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

But you're WarmErBeer? Isn't WarmBeer some other guy? [emoji12]


----------



## WarmerBeer

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> But you're WarmErBeer? Isn't WarmBeer some other guy? [emoji12]


Pffft! That guy? What a cantankerous, neurotic jerk.

Now, bite my shinier, metaller ass, meatbag.


----------



## Nullnvoid

So do we have the power sorted? That was a hitch when this was being organised?


----------



## micbrew

unfortunately the beer gods aren't working in my favour , so have elected to withdraw from the swap !
so looks like Mayor of Mildura is up ..... Will let him update if suitable 
I will still be attending ..

cheers Micbrew




WarmerBeer said:


> Swappers.
> 
> 1. Cocko IAC
> 2. Idzy
> 3. Technobabble66
> 4. AJ80
> 5. VP Brewing
> 6. Grainer
> 7. Nullnvoid
> 8. DJ_L3THAL
> 9. Micbrew
> 10. JB
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Black n Tan
> 13. Mofox1
> 14. Breakbeer
> 15. Whiteferret
> 16. Mudd
> 17. GrumpyPaul
> 18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
> 19. mmmyummybeer
> 20. Siborg
> 21. Midnight brew
> 22. Mardoo
> ​23. TheWiggman
> 24. Jburke
> 
> Reserve Swappers
> 1. mayor of mildura
> 2. awesome fury
> 3. malt junkie
> 4. WarmBeer
> 5. Reardo
> 6. thearn
> 7.
> 
> Attendees (Non-Swappers)
> 1. droid
> 2. timmy
> 3. micbrew
> 
> 
> Cubists
> 1. Cocko
> 2. Idzy
> 3. Technobabble66
> 4. AJ80
> 5.VP Brewing
> 6. Grainer
> 7. Nullnvoid
> 8. DJ_L3THAL
> 9. Micbrew
> 10. JB
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Black n Tan
> 13. Mofox1
> 14. breakbeer
> 15.Whiteferret
> 16. Mudd
> 17. GrumpyPaul
> 18. Camo6
> 19. Yob
> 20. Siborg
> 21. Midnight brew
> 22. Mardoo
> 
> 
> Reserve cubists
> 1. TheWiggman
> 2. Jburke
> 3. mmmyummybeer
> 4. mayor of mildura
> 5. awesome fury
> 6. malt junkie
> 7. WarmBeer
> 8. droid
> 9. Reardo
> 10. thearn
> 
> Bumped the rest of us 'Reservists' up. Now only 3 more swappers to meet with 'unfortunate accidents', and I'm in!


----------



## Cocko

Nullnvoid said:


> So do we have the power sorted? That was a hitch when this was being organised?


Not really but we haven't focused on it too much - we can sacrifice the views and fire pit and have it near the house, just need to get some chloroform......

If the rig is gas powered and we ice chill the kegs - really only need power for lighting later in the day and maybe to spin a spit, anyway, we will sort it out.

****, this is sneaking up on me - better get a beer down - White IPA on the way.




OK, lets start throwing around some more solid planning - Food, Brew Rig, Kegs, Make up, etc etc...... GO.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Cocko said:


> If the rig is gas powered and we ice chill the kegs - really only need power for lighting later in the day and maybe to spin a spit, anyway, we will sort it out.


Spin a "spit"??? Yeah, right...


----------



## Cocko

WarmerBeer said:


> Spin a "spit"??? Yeah, right...


Yeah, I was thinking maybe...... _pork_


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

No micbrew noooooo!


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm going to regret saying this because of the conotations and the fact, Cocko.

I can bring my spit equipment 

If it pleases the host


----------



## Whiteferret

Nullnvoid said:


> I'm going to regret saying this because of the conotations and the fact, Cocko.
> 
> I can bring my spit equipment
> 
> If it pleases the host


And it's big enough to spin some pork.


----------



## MartinOC

If we use the same rig as last time (a mixture of Idzy's & Whiteferret's gear), there's two gas-fired kettles/HLT's & 3 large eski's. It'll probably need some sort of large bench/table arrangement to take the eski's etc.

There will still be a power requirement for grain mills, pumps & HEX(s). I've got a crappy little gennie I can bring, but it doesn't have an awful lot of grunt & couldn't handle the whole lot. Also got lots of long power cables, but we don't want the run to be too long.


----------



## Cocko

I think we just brew at the house/carport - and go from there.... **** it.

SWMBO will be given a CC and sent to the city.

**** screwing around with generators etc - I will just get rid of the Mrs and Dogs and we will get carport bound.



Nullnvoid said:


> I'm going to regret saying this because of the conotations and the fact, Cocko.
> 
> I can bring my spit equipment
> 
> If it pleases the host



Sounds good man, should we start a 'Food Crew' ?


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> If we use the same rig as last time (a mixture of Idzy's & Whiteferret's gear), there's two gas-fired kettles/HLT's & 3 large eski's. It'll probably need some sort of large bench/table arrangement to take the eski's etc.
> 
> There will still be a power requirement for grain mills, pumps & HEX(s). I've got a crappy little gennie I can bring, but it doesn't have an awful lot of grunt & couldn't handle the whole lot. Also got lots of long power cables, but we don't want the run to be too long.



Should be good for tables/racking - got some left over from FP warehouse that should work.

Also, if we go carport, my keezer is only a door away.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Count me in....

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo (I was just trying to push it through the fence)
19. mmmyummybeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1. awesome fury (likes goats)
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. Reardo
5. thearn
6. 
7.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## TheWiggman

Being a case swap senior with a total of 1 case swap under the belt, I reckon the last swap worked out alright with a separate thread for food. The whole 'newbies to provide food' concept worked well. I reckon if everyone catered for a meal by show of hands, we'd have more than enough food to go 'round and could cull as necessary if a spit entered the equation.
I can bring back the chilli roo stew but I'm not sure my guts can handle the aftermath again. It would be a dangerous drive back to the border without a refrigerated dunny roll.


----------



## jburke

I might need to pull the plug on this one fellas. Too much on with a new kidlet due around then. 
I'm at work at the moment so if someone could update the list for me that would be awesome. If not I'll sort it out tonight.


----------



## Fents

who's house are you all trashing this year?

edit - i see its big cocks turn, what date and time are we trashing it on?


----------



## Mardoo

Dec 3, all day and night.


----------



## micbrew

Gunna brew all day and party all night .....

Plan b 
Gunna brew all day and brew All night


----------



## Nullnvoid

micbrew said:


> Gunna brew all day and party all night .....
> 
> Plan b
> Gunna brew all day and brew All night


I think you mean,

Mill and argue about process all night one.
Brew and party all day and night day two
Recover and clean up all day three.

Cocko knows this is a three day event right???


----------



## Fents

Urghhhh working on the 3rd. Will try spin over for arvo/night 'rolling' duties.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Nullnvoid said:


> Recover and clean up all day three.
> 
> Cocko knows this is a three day event right???


Pretty sure recovery is going to involve lots of Nurofen, one of those blow-up ring cushions, and a stick of lip-balm for the chafing.


----------



## Nullnvoid

WarmerBeer said:


> Pretty sure recovery is going to involve lots of Nurofen, one of those blow-up ring cushions, and a stick of lip-balm for the chafing.


You've been to Cocko's before obviously


----------



## micbrew

Surgery or cream ?


----------



## idzy

Cocko said:


> OK, lets start throwing around some more solid planning - Food, Brew Rig, Kegs, Make up, etc etc...... GO.


Would have thought you would have enough lippy for everyone :wub:


----------



## idzy

TheWiggman said:


> I can bring back the chilli roo stew but I'm not sure my guts can handle the aftermath again. It would be a dangerous drive back to the border without a refrigerated dunny roll.


Wayne's toilet copped a flogging and that's just factoring in my use :blush:


----------



## MartinOC

Hey, Cocko.

Could you post-up some piccies of the newly-proposed brew area & your table/racking etc. so we can get some idea of how to plan-out orientation of the brew-rig?

Dammit! I said I wasn't going to get involved in this one & here I am...taking-over, making overblown/unwelcome suggestions, ordering people around....... h34r:


----------



## Mardoo

Someone has to.


----------



## micbrew

Does anyone own a zodiac ...
Not sure what the specific rain fall is for the area in December 
... But ya never know


----------



## Mardoo

A cruise ship would work better.


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> Hey, Cocko.
> 
> Could you post-up some piccies of the newly-proposed brew area & your table/racking etc. so we can get some idea of how to plan-out orientation of the brew-rig?
> 
> Dammit! I said I wasn't going to get involved in this one & here I am...taking-over, making overblown/unwelcome suggestions, ordering people around....... h34r:



Please do mate, I plan on supplying some ground, power, water and a shovel. The rest is up to you guys! h34r:  

Seriously though, the racking is pulled down but it is that bunnings stuff, sort of like mini pallet racking, I have heaps of cross beam so can create a few tiers etc... should be a little bloody ripper - Also, have spare work bench and my dog is pretty strong and will stay for at least 15 minutes, so we can use him as a stand too.


----------



## MartinOC

micbrew said:


> Does anyone own a zodiac ...
> Not sure what the specific rain fall is for the area in December
> ... But ya never know


Now THAT'S cryptic, but in any case, we'll be on a hill (of sorts).



Mardoo said:


> A cruise ship would work better.


Insufficient draught....if ya know what I mean....


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> Please do mate, I plan on supplying some ground, power, water and a shovel. The rest is up to you guys! h34r:
> 
> Seriously though, the racking is pulled down but it is that bunnings stuff, sort of like mini pallet racking, I have heaps of cross beam so can create a few tiers etc... should be a little bloody ripper - Also, have spare work bench and my dog is pretty strong and will stay for at least 15 minutes, so we can use him as a stand too.


Nah, all good mate if you could just do a couplea piccies, it'd be appreciated. You just didn't get who's the butt of the joke....Others :angry: will.....

Why are you banishing the pooch? They LOVE case swaps & case-swaps love pooches!!


----------



## micbrew

mutha nature dear boy ...ie wind & rain sorta stuff


----------



## MartinOC

micbrew said:


> mutha nature dear boy ...ie wind & rain sorta stuff


Ah... for a moment there, I thought you were suggesting an amphibious Commando assault on Cocko's carport on top of a hillock. :huh:

'Couldn't see the point of such a move when it was obvious that he had no water (or power) of strategic importance to achieve the objective of brewing 500L of liquid brain-damage constructed by Technobabble.

Erm..I think I need to get some more sleep..... :blink:


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> Someone has to.


This one's Techno's baby. Happy to help-out. Happy to offer suggestions if asked, but ain't gonna step in his toes.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, that's who I meant 

I was really hoping to get my boots in but it looks like the swap will be during Sutra's bad days of her pain cycle, although I might get lucky and that will be the week before. Please, please, please!!!


----------



## technobabble66

Alrighty, time for me to chime in!

I'm not entirely sure who's meant to organising/co-ordinating/initiating what - re: the split of roles between Host, Head Brewer, Head Caterer.
So I'll get cracking on the recipe, gear, setup & brew day brewing - Goddammit, i think i'll have to show up Friday night as well! - and happily leave everything else for Andrew and/or whoever volunteers for Catering to handle. 
Has anyone stepped up to organize the catering yet?

Andrew, would you be able to post a few piccies to start getting an idea of the brew-space, number of power points, areas to light up gas burners, water supply/drainage etc? Pretty please!!

The recipe should work out to be very similar to the brewing of the Wee Heavy we did up at Kinglake - similar OG, quantity of grains and caramelisation of a volume of run-off.

So basically, who contributed the gear at that brewing session (and who organised that one?)?
I'm assuming it was mainly Idzy's & Wayne's gear, possibly a Mashtun or so from Jesse? Was anything else contributed?
Are you guys all still attending this one, and can we make use of your gear? I'll start up a PM once i get an idea of who needs to be involved.

The next issue is the ingredients.
What was the efficiency we've achieved for the Wee Heavy and some of the other brews? I was calculating 75%, but i suspect this is wildly optimistic. I noticed the recipe for the Wee Heavy was ~200kg grain, and the OG ended up similar to what we're targeting here.

At 75% effic we need approx;
100kg Belgian Pilsner, 50kg Belgian Pale Ale, 3.5kg Melanoiden.
0.68kg each of Brewer's Gold, Hallertauer Mittlefruh, and Styrians.
(Plus 1kg Dark Candi Syrup per batch, for those that want it)

Can the CleverBrewing Guy provide the grains? I think i'll be able to cover the Melanoiden myself, but the other 150kg (may end up being 200kg given the Wee Heavy grist) will need to be purchased i believe. 
Can Hopdealz provide the hops required? If so, can you obtain all of them, Jesse? Otherwise is there anything you'd suggest for subs?

Obviously we'll need to work out a per-cube cost for this. i believe generally ~$20-35 has been the previous few case swaps.

Any other things i need to start covering here?


----------



## MartinOC

technobabble66 said:


> I'm not entirely sure who's meant to organising/co-ordinating/initiating what - re: the split of roles between Host, Head Brewer, Head Caterer.
> 
> Cocko provides the venue/facilities, then runs-around like a headless chook providing things as required (that people forgot), then stands-around getting tanked. You (as Head Brewer) decide on the recipe, how to use the gear & make executive decisions on any adjustments that need to be made on the fly (now THERE'S a challenge for you...). Food is down to the Head Caterer. Anyone willing to stick their hand-up this time?
> 
> Goddammit, i think i'll have to show up Friday night as well! You'd be well-advised to do that, just in case we might need something to be brought-up on the Saturday morning.
> 
> The recipe should work out to be very similar to the brewing of the Wee Heavy we did up at Kinglake - similar OG, quantity of grains and caramelisation of a volume of run-off.
> 
> So basically, who contributed the gear at that brewing session (and who organised that one?)? 'Twas me, but it was the usual team-effort, so I won't take credit.
> I'm assuming it was mainly Idzy's & Wayne's gear, possibly a Mashtun or so from Jesse? Was anything else contributed?
> Are you guys all still attending this one, and can we make use of your gear? I'll start up a PM once i get an idea of who needs to be involved.
> 
> The next issue is the ingredients.
> What was the efficiency we've achieved for the Wee Heavy and some of the other brews? I was calculating 75%, but i suspect this is wildly optimistic. I noticed the recipe for the Wee Heavy was ~200kg grain, and the OG ended up similar to what we're targeting here.
> 
> At 75% effic we need approx;
> 100kg Belgian Pilsner, 50kg Belgian Pale Ale, 3.5kg Melanoiden.
> 0.68kg each of Brewer's Gold, Hallertauer Mittlefruh, and Styrians.
> (Plus 1kg Dark Candi Syrup per batch, for those that want it)
> 
> The Wee-Heavy & the one we did at Wayne's place were both calculated at 75% efficiency & we actually achieved MUCH better than that with the same suite of gear, so don't be surprised if it's high-'70's or more. We're obviously getting better at this lark!
> 
> Can the CleverBrewing Guy provide the grains? I think i'll be able to cover the Melanoiden myself, but the other 150kg (may end up being 200kg given the Wee Heavy grist) will need to be purchased i believe.
> 
> Yep, that tosser from Smartarse Brewing will do as he's bloody-well told, or I'll give him a nipple-cripple until he acquiesces to our demands. Prices are TBA, but it'll be better than normal retail, given the size of the order. Bear in mind that Belgian malts will be kinda exy......
> 
> Can Hopdealz provide the hops required? If so, can you obtain all of them, Jesse? Otherwise is there anything you'd suggest for subs?
> 
> Obviously we'll need to work out a per-cube cost for this. i believe generally ~$20-35 has been the previous few case swaps.
> 
> Any other things i need to start covering here?


I can break-down my brewery & bring-along a HEX, Pump & STC for at least one of the mash tuns (all cam-locks) & hoses. Idzy obviously has one for his. Can't remember Wayne's camlock orientation. Maybe we just leave the third one to do its' own thing? There's always been a balance between getting the fermentables out of 1-2 mash tuns & the dextrins out of the 3rd.


----------



## Yob

Are we aiming for the Friday set up as per normal?


----------



## technobabble66

Definitely!
The aim is to have everything set up Friday. Run water through it to test. Possibly/probably even heat water Friday night for an early strike Saturday morning. 

So the plan is to rally/bully/cajole/plead those contributors of gear & ingredients to be there Friday night and we'll set it all up then.


----------



## malt junkie

Friday
Set up- RIS evaluation

Saturday
Brew- Beer evaluation- Swap- Eat- Bullshit

Sunday
Clean up- Recover- Go Home


And if recovering is what Martin was doing last time I saw him, I'd rather skip it and continue drinking.


----------



## technobabble66

Optimistically, if we could squeeze the brew out ASAP, I'd hope to do the majority clean up Saturday night, while no one can feel the pain. At least the normal emptying of the MTs, plus flush everything with water. 

And RIS *after* setup!!


----------



## Cocko

Alrighty, Thanks Stu, just the push we needed.

Friday night setup is fine, the whole weekend is allocated to as said.

Brew area is simply a carport - I have racking out the kazoo so stands will be made as required, dont stress it, we will be able to achieve what ever is needed, promise. Power points in carport and around the corner, so no problems with that - all 20 amp too 

How is money collected traditionally? For food and ingredients etc.... I am happy to cover things and collect coin on the day? As long as it is not thousands....

BTW: I am on 23 acres so camping is welcome, not much level ground but I am sure you will be able to find a little get away somewhere.

Ok, who wants to get 100 internet points and be minister in charge of catering?


----------



## Cocko

I have a 76L mash tun and HLT - not element, use OTS + a 98L kettle with 3x 2400w elements and all hosing to suit, if needed.


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko said:


> I have a 76L mash tun and HLT - not element, use OTS + a 98L kettle with 3x 2400w elements and all hosing to suit, if needed.


Woohoo! We can never have enough hot water available with these endeavours.

I'll be bringing along my 70L/40L boilers for doing the Candi syrup + 2 x 4-ring burners, so we should have facility for enough hot water.

Will Timmi want a hot-tub after all that energetic Flamenco dancing?


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> Will Timmi want a hot-tub after all that energetic Flamenco dancing?


HAHAHA!


----------



## Camo6

Sorry to say but it looks like I'm going to struggle to find the time to get a brew down for this swap. Having not brewed for several months I'm going to need a refresher course just to use my own system. I figure I better pull out now (said Cocko never) to give the next in line time to get one down. So looks like Awesome Fury is up and have updated the swappers list.
Will still attend and partake in the brew, maybe bring a salad along too. I'll even try and brush off the cobwebs so I can bring a keg on the day.
And thanks for the offer via PM Cocko but I'll have to decline. As much as I love being 'big spoon,' I'll probably just chuck the swag in the car and sleep outside. You can still borrow the outfit though.

Two to go WB.



Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. mmmyummybeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. Jburke

Reserve Swappers
1.  malt junkie
2. WarmBeer
3. Reardo
4. thearn
5. 
6. 
7.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## Mardoo

Actually, jburke already bailed earlier in the thread, so you only need to off one of us WB  Malt Junkie, you're up. 


Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. mmmyummybeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. WarmBeer
2. Reardo
3. thearn
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew


Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## jburke

Ahh thank you for doing that mardoo. Totally forgot.


----------



## malt junkie

Damn, it's going to be tight for time. I'll see what I can throw together.


----------



## Camo6

Nice pick up Madhu.

On a positive note, I'm firing up the rig as we speak. I'll put together a bitser with what I have in the shed. It probably won't be swap-worthy but something easy drinking for the day. I hope.


----------



## malt junkie

same here Camo mashed in 30 minutes ago, nothing fancy but I'll use the cake for an IPA for swap day, Should get it done


----------



## mmmyummybeer

I'm going to pull out of the swap too, so warmbeer its up to you now ​. To be honest I'm not concerned either way, so I recon its only fair to give another brewer a go. I'm also probable going to be a struggle to put a beer together anyway, and just end up just sneaking a commercial in.

Am really looking forward to the day though and trying so many wonderful home brews again. AJ I am hoping your still brewing them awesome sours  .


Cheers.

List Now as:

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. Reardo
2. thearn
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. TheWiggman
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## WarmerBeer

mmmyummybeer said:


> I'm going to pull out of the swap too, so warmbeer its up to you now ​. To be honest I'm not concerned either way, so I recon its only fair to give another brewer a go. I'm also probable going to be a struggle to put a beer together anyway, and just end up just sneaking a commercial in.


Mwahahaha! My devious plan, which consisted of doing absolutely nothing, has come to fruition.

Gulp, better get brewing, hadn't I?


----------



## mofox1

mmmyummybeer said:


> I'm also probable going to be a struggle to put a beer together anyway, and just end up just sneaking a commercial in.


But I like those! :lol:


----------



## Yob

WarmerBeer said:


> Gulp, better get brewing, hadn't I?


RIS!!


----------



## AJ80

Taking myself off the cubers list - you're up Wiggman! Still planning on swapping. 


Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. Reardo
2. thearn
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5.VP Brewing
6. Grainer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. 
2. Jburke
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reardo 
10. thearn


----------



## Grainer

Haven't brewed for ages so taking off the list..don't see myself brewing for the next month or so..
Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2. thearn
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5.VP Brewing
6. Jburke
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. 
2. 
3. mmmyummybeer
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reared


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

REAAAAAAARDO!


----------



## TheWiggman

Got the D2 ready and 1762 up on the stir plate, I'll definitely be in with a hopefully non sub par Belgian strong. Refitting the old bottles too because I like to live dangerously.


----------



## mmmyummybeer

mofox1 said:


> But I like those! :lol:


Don't worry I'm sure we will be sneaking some in cornies for the swap day.


----------



## jburke

I'm unfortunately pulling out completely. Bugger. 

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2. thearn
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. mayor of mildura
5. awesome fury
6. malt junkie
7. WarmBeer
8. droid
9. Reared


----------



## micbrew

That's what I said ... 3 kids later


----------



## Midnight Brew

I think I've run out of bottles by accident. I had intended to swap an American Dark Wheat thinking I had more bottles so at this stage you are all getting a a stout, on the sweeter side without the lactose.


----------



## VP Brewing

Accident. Right.


----------



## mofox1

Midnight Brew said:


> I think I've run out of bottles by accident. I had intended to swap an American Dark Wheat thinking I had more bottles so at this stage you are all getting a a stout, on the sweeter side without the lactose.


I might/could be of assistance... fairly sure I'm now over subscribed with bottles (thank-you dear keg gods!). I can check tonight to see by how much.

But I also like stout, so whatev's. Interest? How many you need?


----------



## Yob

Midnight Brew said:


> I think I've run out of bottles by accident. I had intended to swap an American Dark Wheat thinking I had more bottles so at this stage you are all getting a a stout, on the sweeter side without the lactose.


A number of dozens at my place for you as well Cam


----------



## Mardoo

And four dozen at my place. It's clear now. You've outsourced your storage!


----------



## Midnight Brew

mofox1 said:


> I might/could be of assistance... fairly sure I'm now over subscribed with bottles (thank-you dear keg gods!). I can check tonight to see by how much.
> 
> But I also like stout, so whatev's. Interest? How many you need?





Yob said:


> A number of dozens at my place for you as well Cam





Mardoo said:


> And four dozen at my place. It's clear now. You've outsourced your storage!


Bottles, bottles, bottles. We got all kinds of bottles.



I must admit I have oddly had my fair share of bottling this year and will take em if you guys dont want them. Only need 24 for the swap (PET) but will take em regardless as all mine are being used by my somewhat vintage collection I have started.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Hahaha, obviously no one wants your stout Cam! Look at them throw their bottles at you 

Hmmm, gets me thinking, better get under the house to check my PET situation.


----------



## Yob

Will swap bottles for mini keg of RIS (or lesser stout)

All yours if you want them


----------



## Midnight Brew

I'm sure I can russle a few assorted RiS, bummocks and a lesser stout or two for them.


----------



## MartinOC




----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> Will swap bottles for mini keg of RIS (or lesser stout)
> 
> All yours if you want them


I've got LOTS of glass for those that know how to carbonate properly.... h34r:


----------



## MartinOC

I really can't see myself getting my act together in time for this. The brewery is in bits & insulation has been pecked into oblivion by the chooks. This may change by swap-day, but discretion is the better part of valour... 

Tim (thearn), you're up! Spot #11.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11.  thearn
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2.
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe? *Don't. It'll make life easier for everyone else.*

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. mayor of mildura
2. awesome fury
3. malt junkie
4. WarmBeer
5. droid
6. Reared


----------



## WarmerBeer

Harsh.


----------



## MartinOC

It was. I apologise.


----------



## TheWiggman

Just got my RDO approved for Friday the 2nd of Dec.
Brewed my strong dark ale on Sat which was bubbling away 12h after pitching and tasting rather delightful.
The tent I brought to the July case swap tent didn't have a chance for a proper dry out. New tent has been purchased.
Chilli bush didn't survive winter. Oh well can't win them all.
Lager lagering for another non-ale beer to mix it up at the swap, will provide my own chesty if required for max chills.

Mad-keen.


----------



## VP Brewing

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11.  thearn
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2.
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe? 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Black n Tan
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. mayor of mildura
2. awesome fury
3. malt junkie
4. WarmBeer
5. droid
6. Reared


----------



## Black n Tan

This clashes with the Westgate Xmas party so unfortunately I am out. Spot 12 on the swapper up for grabs. The mayor has been promoted to the cubist list. Have fun boys!

Swappers.

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB
11. thearn
12.
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
​23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2.
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe? 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reared


----------



## Mardoo

mmmyummybeer, you wanna hopback in? (ba-doom pish!)


----------



## JB

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12.
13. Mofox1
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1. 
2.
​3.
4. 
5. 
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe? 

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman 
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reardo


----------



## mofox1

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12.
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reardo


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Cocko. What sort of beer is an IAC? India Amber Common? Imperial Altbier Cream?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12.
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. droid
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reardo


----------



## MartinOC

mayor of mildura said:


> Cocko. What sort of beer is an IAC? India Amber Common? Imperial Altbier Cream?


In Absolute Control.

Incapable of Alcohol Control.

Incapable of Any Control.

Immense Alcoholic Consumption.

Intense, Absolute Control-freak.

Inebriate Arsehole Control.

Inclined-towards Anything Cock-related.

Insatiable Appetite for Cock.

I'll stop now.......


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'm A C.....?


----------



## droid

it's not too late to get a brew on for this is it?


----------



## Mardoo

Nope


----------



## VP Brewing

droid said:


> it's not too late to get a brew on for this is it?


It's still 5 weeks away. Plenty of time.


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> Nope


Nice save....


----------



## TheWiggman

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reardo 

I took the liberty droid


----------



## droid

Liberty...


----------



## droid

MartinOC said:


> Nice save....


We can discuss this at a mutually convenient time I'm sure.


----------



## Nullnvoid

MartinOC said:


> Nice save....


What did I miss?


----------



## Mardoo

I repeated DJ's "I'm A C..t" post without seeing that he had already said it.


----------



## MartinOC

Nah, Cocko's an unmitigated C**t & would be the first to yell it to the world if it weren't for polite company...

Somehow I don't think that came out the way I intended it... :huh:


----------



## Mardoo

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. awesome fury
2. malt junkie
3. WarmBeer
4. droid
5. Reardo


----------



## Mardoo

MartinOC said:


> Nah, Cocko's an unmitigated C**t & would be the first to yell it to the world if it weren't for polite company...
> 
> Somehow I don't think that came out the way I intended it... :huh:


Hard to pull that one off. That there is cutting edge humour.


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> Hard to pull that one off. That there is cutting edge humour.


I'm a Pom...Waddya expect??


----------



## Midnight Brew

Awesome fury, you've won second prize in a beauty contest. Cube for you.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. malt junkie
2. WarmBeer
3. droid
4. Reardo


----------



## WarmerBeer

MartinOC said:


> I'm a Pom...Waddya expect??


A bath. Once a month. Whether you need it or not.


----------



## Mardoo

Once a week WB. He ain't French.


----------



## Camo6

Either way, you can be assured that the bath is either too cold, too hot or just too wet compared to the baths back home.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

He's obviously not Canadian.


----------



## technobabble66

ask Yob

h34r:


----------



## idzy

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. malt junkie
2. WarmBeer
3. droid
4. Reardo


----------



## TheWiggman

I'm looking forward to the likes goats, never had that style before.


----------



## VP Brewing

You will regret that.


----------



## TheWiggman

(Insert Cocko reference here even though I've never met the bloke)


----------



## Cocko

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'm A C.....?



....IS.....



I didn't put it there - brew will be a white IPA From me.


----------



## Cocko

MartinOC said:


> In Absolute Control.
> 
> Incapable of Alcohol Control.
> 
> Incapable of Any Control.
> 
> Immense Alcoholic Consumption.
> 
> Intense, Absolute Control-freak.
> 
> Inebriate Arsehole Control.
> 
> Inclined-towards Anything Cock-related.
> 
> Insatiable Appetite for Cock.
> 
> I'll stop now.......



All of these work - Sooo... who is still attending?

LOL


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Mardoo said:


> mmmyummybeer, you wanna hopback in? (ba-doom pish!)


Thanks Mardoo, but am looking forward to sitting on the side lines swap wise for this one. No bottling beer required, yay. Will be bringing plenty of beers on the day for tastings.


----------



## JB

mmmyummybeer said:


> Thanks Mardoo, but am looking forward to sitting on the side lines swap wise for this one. No bottling beer required, yay. Will be bringing plenty of beers on the day for tastings.


i hope that includes the new sleepless porter?


----------



## Yob

Cocko said:


> I didn't put it there


I did.. standing by it..

reported..


----------



## Nullnvoid

PET bottles ordered, starter just put on the stir plate. 

Sheesh for me this is really organised. The last couple of swaps I have participated in, it's felt like I have been doing all this on the way to the swap.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I'm almost ready to bottle. Probably do it cup day. Just waiting for my airlock to stop bubbling. I've named mine in honour of our host.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15.Whiteferret
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. malt junkie
2. WarmBeer
3. droid
4. Reardo


----------



## Nullnvoid

Ewww. Is it too late to pull out


----------



## WarmerBeer

Nullnvoid said:


> Ewww. Is it too late to pull out


...and pop! 9 months later, you're a dad again.


----------



## malt junkie

Nullnvoid said:


> Ewww. Is it too late to pull out


yeah as above I'm sure the girl friend will let you know.... after she tells the wife h34r:


----------



## Nullnvoid

You have to put it in to pull it out surely?


----------



## malt junkie

Nullnvoid said:


> You have to put it in to pull it out surely?


A discussion I'm sure our host will take up with you come swap day.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Hopefully I'm selected to sleep in his bed. 

We are participating in some weird Batchelor thing aren't we?


----------



## Whiteferret

Sorry guys I've gotta pull out it's my mums 70th birthday I wish I could go as I'm sure there will be heaps of shenanigans. 

Malt junkie your onto the cubists 


Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer
15. 
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. WarmBeer
2. droid
3. Reardo


----------



## Cocko

whiteferret said:


> Sorry guys I've gotta pull out it's my mums 70th birthday.......



Awkies.


----------



## technobabble66

whiteferret said:


> Sorry guys I've gotta pull out it's my mums 70th birthday I wish I could go as I'm sure there will be heaps of shenanigans.


Well that sucks balls. 
And not in a good way. 
Very very sad you won't be attending, Wayne. Though it's obviously for a good reason!!


----------



## technobabble66

Oh shit. 
That changes things drastically for the recipe/brewing. 
No biggie, but we might need to see who else can rock up with some decent gear. [emoji57]


----------



## breakbeer

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter 
15. 
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. WarmBeer
2. droid
3. Reardo


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Swap beer bottled today. Cocko's cream is tasting nice so far.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. WarmBeer
2. droid
3. Reardo


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Someone remind me - what date is this festival of beeriness and manly stoopidity?


----------



## Nullnvoid

First weekend in December. So the 2nd/3rd/4th


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Ufortunately in that case I wont be able to attend either - similar to Whiteferret's excuse it's my Dads birthday. Sadly the "big C" is likely to make this the last birthday we might have with him.

My swap beers should be ready - so if there is no objections Ill be a non attending swapper.

Have removed myself of the cubist list and move Warmerbeer up.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Mudd
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1. droid
2. Reardo


----------



## Cocko

GrumpyPaul said:


> Ufortunately in that case I wont be able to attend either -


Saddened but life happens..... u will be missed.


----------



## technobabble66

Well, that sucks a hell of a lot, GP. +1 for what Cocko said ^^
Hopefully see you at the next winter one.


----------



## Mardoo

When was the last time you actually made it to a swap GP?  Maybe you should host the next one! Then you wouldn't have to go anywhere


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mardoo said:


> When was the last time you actually made it to a swap GP?  Maybe you should host the next one! Then you wouldn't have to go anywhere


Have we lined up Christmas 2017. Otherwise we have a winner


----------



## Mardoo

Don't think so. GP does have a pool! We'll need something to drown in/chill the cubes.

Hasn't MoM put up his hand for either July or December 2017?


----------



## WarmerBeer

Mardoo said:


> Don't think so. GP does have a pool! We'll need something to drown in/chill the cubes.


Actually, I was imagining 40 drunk brewers trying to brew in and around his boat down Docklands way.

Now *that* would be a case-swap to tell the grandkids about...


----------



## Mardoo

That was my first thought, but the grim reaper kept dominating the conversation.


----------



## Mardoo

That was my first thought, but the grim reaper kept dominating the conversation.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

WarmerBeer said:


> Actually, I was imagining 40 drunk brewers trying to brew in and around his boat down Docklands way.
> 
> Now *that* would be a case-swap to tell the grandkids about...


I think I'd be thrown out of the marina...

Oh the shame. 

What would all my polo shirt and boat shoe wearing friends think if I allowed you lot in.


----------



## WarmerBeer

GrumpyPaul said:


> I think I'd be thrown out of the marina...
> 
> Oh the shame.
> 
> What would all my polo shirt and boat shoe wearing friends think if I allowed you lot in.


I assume they all look something like the following


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Almost- but only when my son has his dance friends over.

This was in the first week I got the new boat - before I had even used it I saw this posted on facebook

Note the boy:girl ratio in this pic.




I think dad having a boat at docklands was a good drawcard for the chicks for a while for him


----------



## Mardoo

OK guys, with the way my wife's pain cycles run from her chronic illness, there's about an 85% chance me attending the swap will mean bringing my 5 y.o. daughter. Anyone have a problem with that? She's used to hearing me say ****, and I'm not the type to ask folks to "behave". The swaps are pretty tame before dark anyway. It will also mean I can only be there for a few hours, if it comes to that.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I personally have no issues with that. If that's what it takes for you to attend. 

Some times I have think it would be easier to attend if I brought my daughter.


----------



## micbrew

As she's a fully paid up member of the brewers union .. Nah no issues !


----------



## VP Brewing

At least there will be someone mature attending.


----------



## malt junkie

Mardoo I could bring my 5yo son, at least 2 of the mash tuns could be looked after. He's only into picking up older women (like when we go to a coffee shop), at the park on the weekend a little girl he'd been playing with tried to give him a good bye kiss; he ran,


----------



## technobabble66

+1 to what NV said. If that's what it takes, then that's totally fine. 
I assume that means pants are required ...


----------



## Mardoo

malt junkie said:


> Mardoo I could bring my 5yo son, at least 2 of the mash tuns could be looked after. He's only into picking up older women (like when we go to a coffee shop), at the park on the weekend a little girl he'd been playing with tried to give him a good bye kiss; he ran,


Ava totally digs boys, but not in the give-em-a-kiss way, but in the "they aren't so bitchy as girls" way. Except for Zach, who she's going to marry. Which he was pretty surprised to hear.


----------



## droid

Absolutely fine, I'm sure there are plenty of Dads who'll be there who know how to act, not that non-Dads don't...and we could have a swear jar for those that can't fucken help themselves


----------



## Mardoo

I will likely be a major contributor.


----------



## TheWiggman

Supposed Radiuse clone bottled. Tastes and smells the goods but alas the yeast didn't bring forth the phenols I was hoping for, it's more balanced and 'clean' than I was hoping for. I guessed from another recipe using WLP530 and checking a reference chart, and the reference was incorrect. Live and learn, 3787 all the way. It'll now be known as Rad SD Ale©.
Also bottled my Berliner wiesse which smelt oh so alluring. It's been a few months chewing away so should be carbed up and ready for critical review at the swap. Sorry for treading on your turf AJ but haters' gonna hate yo.


----------



## AJ80

TheWiggman said:


> Supposed Radiuse clone bottled. Tastes and smells the goods but alas the yeast didn't bring forth the phenols I was hoping for, it's more balanced and 'clean' than I was hoping for. I guessed from another recipe using WLP530 and checking a reference chart, and the reference was incorrect. Live and learn, 3787 all the way. It'll now be known as Rad SD Ale©.
> Also bottled my Berliner wiesse which smelt oh so alluring. It's been a few months chewing away so should be carbed up and ready for critical review at the swap. Sorry for treading on your turf AJ but haters' gonna hate yo.


Haha! The more sour the better I say! Very keen to try this one.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Behind schedule with this one... lucky my yeast starter looks like it will make fast work of the Altbier!


----------



## Curly79

Nice. What type of yeast? Best clean that up before the Mrs sees. [emoji3]


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

AJ80 said:


> Haha! The more sour the better I say! Very keen to try this one.


Sounds good to me. I reckon I'll rustle something filthy and sour to bring along too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Curly79 said:


> Nice. What type of yeast? Best clean that up before the Mrs sees. [emoji3]


German Ale WY1007. It's 4th generation, 2nd generation was the Wee Heavy which I top cropped from so it might be some super strong mutant strain now haha.


----------



## AJ80

mayor of mildura said:


> Sounds good to me. I reckon I'll rustle something filthy and sour to bring along too.


I was really hoping you would. I still remember that Flanders from a few swaps ago.


----------



## Cocko

Finally got my brew down and pitched... gonna carb in keg and bottle with a gun so should be ready RTD... hopefully 

White XPA Belgian thing...

First brew in months, hopefully it's at least drinkable 


Any love on food thoughts for the day?


----------



## Yob

Salad?


----------



## Mardoo

Everyone bring something?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Cocko. You said we were having sausage?


----------



## Yob

mayor of mildura said:


> Cocko. You said we were having sausage?


lots of sausage... pork ones


----------



## technobabble66

I thought it was rotisserie pork. Plenty of pig on a spit, or something he said. 

Or maybe just spinning pork


----------



## Midnight Brew

I'll bring hommus, crackers and chips to snack on. I think DJ mentioned something about bringing a salad B)


----------



## Cocko

I do love spinning pork......

Dont have a spit though, I do have a little electric smoker we could throw a couple of chunks of meat in? But if we go low and slow, will probably be later in the day when ready, more like early dinner than a lunch?


----------



## Mardoo

You can all get your meat smoking Friday night after setup and everyone can gobble it the next day.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I have my spit, always willing to bring it.

In other years others have organised the meat to go on it. I can do this if people can give me suggestions as to where to go?

As per previous ones, it's big enough to cater for everyone.



edit spelling because it annoys me


----------



## Mardoo

Nullnvoid's long hot spit has been pleasing all swapgoers with a good spin for years now.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sad to say, it's attended more swaps than I have


----------



## Yob

but hasnt had more pork spins than Cocko...


----------



## Nullnvoid

No, well that would be impossible.


----------



## micbrew

Happy to bring along the chicken ribs again ... After the Shepparton swap .. I've become addicted to bbq smoking ... Happy to bring along the Webber and smoke us some meat on the day.
...please beware of salad prices 
It's a bear market this time of the year !


----------



## TheWiggman

I haven't been camping before where there hasn't been a campfire. Not having one is like a cheeseburger without the cheese. Or burger, sauce and a bland bun. Last night I lit a fire but ran it past a volunteer mate who told me we need a permit this time of year. Has this been looked into?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Shouldn't need a permit unless restrictions are in. 

Without looking it up I don't know what council area Cocko is in but I doubt it will first weekend of December. But easy to check during the week before. 

Also if restrictions are in we just get a drum or something as that's allowed.


----------



## Yob

How are we off for wood? Is there big wood on site or do we need to tickle some up?


----------



## MartinOC

Believe me - Cocko's got wood....


----------



## technobabble66

Yeah, but we're asking about BIG wood .....
[emoji185]


----------



## idzy

Might be good for those that are offering to bring food and/or food equipment to get a food PM going, just to coordinate, etc. - apologies if this has already happened?

Have a bit going on with getting gear organised, but I might even bring the smoker and fire it up Friday night for some Saturday goodness.


----------



## Cocko

We're good for wood!

Who is gonna take food organising rains? Its brings eternal radness!


----------



## MartinOC

Over here: 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93096-vic-xmas-2016-case-swap-food-thread/#entry1416816


----------



## Siborg

Hey guys, I'm going to have to pull out of the swap. Haven't touched the brewery for a few months. I'll still chip in for a cube (payday tomorrow) and food and I'll pop in at some stage during the day.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

A question of swap meet protocol for you all????

Whats the general view on non attendees grabbing a cube?

As per my earlier message i dont expect I will be able to attend (there might be a slim chance I can pop in for a bit) - I'm happy to chip in the $$ for a cube and would love to get one.

BUT....

I dont want someone that does attend and will be involved in the brew to miss out on a cube.

So my question is should I remove myself of the cubers list and let a reserve cubist move up a spot?


----------



## idzy

GrumpyPaul said:


> A question of swap meet protocol for you all????
> 
> Whats the general view on non attendees grabbing a cube?


My opinion is, if you want a cube you need to attend.

Others will say "give everyone a cube whether they attend or not :wub:", but in my opinion this isn't really fair on those that are doing the brew. The extra cubes go to those that want to chip in an additional share on the day. In my opinion this is the fairest way.

It takes a lot of logistical and physical effort on the day to do the brew and it is nice to see the spoils go to those that are there and contribute to the swap.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Yeah i reckon attendees should at least have first dibs.


----------



## idzy

GrumpyPaul said:


> I dont want someone that does attend and will be involved in the brew to miss out on a cube.
> 
> So my question is should I remove myself of the cubers list and let a reserve cubist move up a spot?


Since there are reserves, I would suggest remove yourself for now. Particularly given you are doubtful to attend.

Priority for cubes I have seen in the past is:

The cubers list
The cubers reserves
Anyone else in attendance that wants a cube and/or an additional cube
Those that aren't in attendance that have given people money to someone just in case there is a spare one available


----------



## malt junkie

I believe if you've put your name on the cubist list your expected to attend and help out on the day, only fair really. now if commbank would only let me pay, I'd be happy!! 3rd time lucky maybe?


----------



## Camo6

Do what Jobe would do.


----------



## Siborg

If I can't make it for the entire day and help out with the brew, then I'm happy to give my place to a reserve. I'll confirm shortly.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

ignore me.....

I took myself of the cubist list way back at post #308.

carry on....


----------



## mudd

I'm out guys, sorry for the late notice. I haven't been on AHB or brewed for a long time.
Can someone update list
Mudd


----------



## Yob

#1: mudd blows 
#2: GrumpyPaul also 

Done


----------



## malt junkie

I believe that means droid moves to the swap cube list.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'll be there from the morning until mid afternoon. So depending on progress may or may not be there until end of brew but happy to assist for the time I'm there, no salad. Can I retain my cube spot? Don't wanna upset any keen contenders...


----------



## Siborg

I'll remove myself from the cube list. I won't be able to make it for this one unfortunately. Definitely need to get off my arse and brew to fill the kegs up (and to the point where I can participate in a swap again!). Picking up my offset smoker on the weekend and I'll need some beer to go along with all the delicious food I'll be cooking on it this summer.


----------



## idzy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'll be there from the morning until mid afternoon.


I'm sure you will be true to form and passed out on a chair holding a glass at 3am speaking gibberish...



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> So depending on progress may or may not be there until end of brew but happy to assist for the time I'm there, no salad. Can I retain my cube spot? Don't wanna upset any keen contenders...


Of course mate.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Haha, I'll bring a plastic cup [emoji33]
Cheers!


----------



## TheWiggman

I don't have a face to a username for everyone at the swap, but I'm pretty sure I remember you DJ and you had the swaggers BIG TIME at about 9 PM but kicked on hard. If Wayne's bar wasn't there I don't know how you would have kept yourself propped up. The next day when my wife asked about everyone's form I said something along the lines of "well we certainly weren't sober because we'd been drinking strong beers all day, but there was this one bloke..."


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I hope your not confusing me with the flasher?! Hahaha. I ate the habanero... if that's who you were thinking of I deny everything... [emoji12]


----------



## idzy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Haha, I'll bring a plastic cup [emoji33]
> Cheers!





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I hope your not confusing me with the flasher?! Hahaha. I ate the habanero... if that's who you were thinking of I deny everything... [emoji12]



Bahaha.


Cancel your other plans.


----------



## JB

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I hope your not confusing me with the flasher?! Hahaha. I ate the habanero... if that's who you were thinking of I deny everything... [emoji12]


Dunno which should be your next album title - “1 DJ, 1 cup" or 'The Chilli King'


----------



## Mardoo

There's a restaurant in Box Hill called Chilli Flow. An…awkward name.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Perfect name for the album, 'Chilli Flow'. Incorporates best of both options JB mentioned [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## malt junkie

List updated with Mudd dropping out, droid is up to cubing.


Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. Reardo


----------



## droid

OK well I just got a new casual job....and....I just texted the new boss saying I can't work 3 days next week coz the Mrs is away

looks like I better call him tomoz and make myself unavailable for Saturday shift and Sunday shift the following week - egad!

hopefully he's not going to think I don't want to work coz I do...but it's beer...and shenanigans...and stuff


----------



## TheWiggman

Holy shit I'm keen for this swap.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Bottling my swap beer tonight. Once I can get everyone into bed.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Bottling my swap beer tonight. Once I can get everyone into bed.


----------



## Schooner_downunder

Misses Christmas Party cancelled!! Looks like I'll get to stay longer than just the candi syrup!!

Not enough time to bottle but will bring a keg of RIS to share. Looking forward to it.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. Siborg
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Siborg
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. Reardo
2. Schooner_downunder


----------



## Siborg

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. Grainer Maybe?

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. 
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists


1. Reardo
2. Schooner_downunder


----------



## idzy

droid said:


> OK well I just got a new casual job....and....I just texted the new boss saying I can't work 3 days next week coz the Mrs is away
> 
> looks like I better call him tomoz and make myself unavailable for Saturday shift and Sunday shift the following week - egad!
> 
> hopefully he's not going to think I don't want to work coz I do...but it's beer...and shenanigans...and stuff


How'd you go Jon?


----------



## WarmerBeer

Well, my fears have been confirmed. Love my mum, but she's gone and organised her birthday breakfast for the morning after the Case Swap.

This means I'll no longer be able to camp the night, and will need to be in a fit state to drive back home on the Sat night. I do still plan on attending, swapping, eating and palavering, but wont be able to drink more than a couple.

I'm happy to give up my spot on the cubers list, if anybody who is staying on wants to bump me.


----------



## droid

idzy said:


> How'd you go Jon?


Hey Adam, I decided not to say anything as I'm only getting a couple of days a week at the mo and I kinda don't want to risk getting nothing or seeming difficult/fussy after only my second stint last night. They actually didn't have me down for any work this week after I said I couldn't work x days, until I mentioned it when I went in to check the roster...but Saturdays and Sundays look like they are for the regulars - it's when they get better money. I may have to work on the Friday but it's 6am - 7am finish so would be good for set-up Friday arvo.

I notice the staff xmas party is on the 3rd, they may say "hey new guy - you can work tonight"

I might have to get back into F & I, stacking shelves isn't going to cut it for long - you got a gig for me? hehe

So to make a short story long...I'm playing it by ear...and there's 5 minutes you'll never get back lol
edit> I have no problems giving up my cube or swaps as I was coming up more for a beer and to say hi


----------



## MartinOC

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder

Reardo - you're up!

Warmer Beer - Chill. We can do you a cube unless Schooner_downunder wants to challenge you to rocks/paper/scissors on the day...


----------



## Schooner_downunder

I'm all good, Warmer Beer she's all yours, happy to fill in if there is a last minute no show. I'll bring a cube just in case. :drinks:


----------



## TheWiggman

Rochambeau, South Park style.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder

Reardo - you're up!


----------



## malt junkie

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## Yob

LINKY


----------



## WarmerBeer

Yob said:


> LINKY


I'm having troubles locating the nearest Tram station.


----------



## Mardoo




----------



## Mardoo

Duped again.


----------



## Curly79

TheWiggman said:


> Rochambeau, South Park style.


Who goes first?[emoji3]


----------



## reardo

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## reardo

Sorry guys, doubled. the post somehow. 

Been off the grog for a month so I hope there are some nurturing people around on the day.... [emoji16]


----------



## VP Brewing

A few ports for the trip down?


----------



## Yob

reardo said:


> Sorry guys, doubled. the post somehow.
> Been off the grog for a month so I hope there are some nurturing people around on the day.... [emoji16]


Starting on RIS for you.. Totes


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Choc port!!! No other way to start!


----------



## Mardoo

I'll bring a hair net to keep your hair out of the vomit. I'm that kind of guy.


----------



## reardo

Rookie mistake


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Rye IPA - drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20. 
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## mofox1

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - one or the other
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## Mardoo

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. droid
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. droid
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## Yob

have the deets been sent out?


----------



## TheWiggman

Here you go:


----------



## micbrew

no flies on you wiggy !!


----------



## droid

well I have lined everything up as of this arvo and now after dinner I find I can't come, looks like the SIL might not make it through to the New Year and with all the xmas school stuff and ballet exams the mrs has asked me to stay (she's going to be Power of Attorney) and yep a Mum with 5 and 7 year old boys

i just invented some great food van food to try out up there and was going to bottle a Zythos, Simcoe and Citra American Wheat vs American Pale Ale

it's all a bit drab really


----------



## Mardoo

Perhaps instead you can enjoy a meal of dry crackers and Hahn Ice.  Keepin' it drab, you know.

Very disappointed we won't see you!


----------



## awesomefury

Getting excited guys. See you Friday.


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> well I have lined everything up as of this arvo and now after dinner I find I can't come, looks like the SIL might not make it through to the New Year and with all the xmas school stuff and ballet exams the mrs has asked me to stay (she's going to be Power of Attorney) and yep a Mum with 5 and 7 year old boys
> 
> i just invented some great food van food to try out up there and was going to bottle a Zythos, Simcoe and Citra American Wheat vs American Pale Ale
> 
> it's all a bit drab really


PM me when your able to catch up no rush mate family comes first.


----------



## droid

malt junkie said:


> PM me when your able to catch up no rush mate family comes first.


thanks guys, will do MJ


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> well I have lined everything up as of this arvo and now after dinner I find I can't come, looks like the SIL might not make it through to the New Year and with all the xmas school stuff and ballet exams the mrs has asked me to stay (she's going to be Power of Attorney) and yep a Mum with 5 and 7 year old boys
> 
> i just invented some great food van food to try out up there and was going to bottle a Zythos, Simcoe and Citra American Wheat vs American Pale Ale
> 
> it's all a bit drab really


Tough gig droid... See you when we see you, eh?


----------



## droid

I'll try and work something out with the Pot Mick I might have to come up and back in a day.


----------



## TheWiggman

Bad news driod, never a good thing for anyone to go through.

Swap-related query - makes sense for me to bring my chest freezer? Want to make sure I have somewhere to plug it in as it takes up quite a bit of ute space.

Also realised it's 4 days until I meet Cocko. The suspense!


----------



## technobabble66

V sad, droid. As MJ said, family comes first. 
(PS: my "like" = commiserations). 
Hopefully see you at the next one!


----------



## technobabble66

FWIW, my backup brew is now looking dubious for use in the swap (may not hit FG in time - mutha trucka!!!), so i may well have to withdraw from my prime spot in the swap over the next day or 2.
Disappointed is an understatement!


----------



## Mardoo

What about your frontup brew?


----------



## technobabble66

Yeah, there'll be a variety of bottles supplied.
*Might* try a mini-keg of sumtin-sumtin, haven't decided what.
Was planning on choosing 1 of 4 kegs, plus having a Red IPA for the swap; and the remaining 3 kegs go towards my post-xmas Boys Trip. Due to my M44 series failing (3 beers planned), i now just have 2 mini kegs (Swap ESB + Red Ale), so deciding whether to sacrifice 1 for the swap or just stick to bottles - probably go with all bottles to keep it simple.

On the plus side if i just go with bottles, i've got 3 new lagers (Hoppy Amber, Red Xperiment, Munich Dunkel) i'm keen to get feedback on, plus a Strong belgian Red/Dubbel, plus the ESB & Red ale. Sadly no time to do a new Aussie ale


----------



## droid

Schooner_downunder you have a cube spot I beleive

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. 
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.Schooner_downunder


----------



## TheWiggman

technobabble66 said:


> On the plus side if i just go with bottles, i've got 3 new lagers (Hoppy Amber, Red Xperiment, Munich Dunkel) i'm keen to get feedback on, plus a Strong belgian Red/Dubbel, plus the ESB & Red ale. Sadly no time to do a new Aussie ale


Happy to be a critic! I can help you out with the lager because I'll have my Aussie pils that I'm hoping everyone thinks is shithouse so I have heaps left to drink over summer.


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> Sadly no time to do a new Aussie ale


That is sad. That all POR AA you did was awesome!


----------



## Yob

TheWiggman said:


> Bad news driod, never a good thing for anyone to go through.
> 
> Swap-related query - makes sense for me to bring my chest freezer? Want to make sure I have somewhere to plug it in as it takes up quite a bit of ute space.
> 
> Also realised it's 4 days until I meet Cocko. The suspense!


Bring esky, bring ice, the availability opposer Willie very limited. Plan for not having any and you can't go wrong


----------



## micbrew

Shout out for a electric kitchen knife .. for the spit roast 

Looks like the weather is gunna be alright ta boot.

3 more sleeps


----------



## Yob

You can sleep?


----------



## Mardoo

Yob said:


> Bring esky, bring ice, the availability opposer Willie very limited. Plan for not having any and you can't go wrong


I'll be bringing my opposer Willie.


----------



## malt junkie

Yob said:


> You can sleep?


No, but the kids can, which gives me time to play car tetras in my head, can't start loading till I return form lunch tomoz with a load of brew bling. (not all mine)


----------



## MartinOC

A couple of pints of RIS with a late-boil addition of Methaqualone should fix that for you.... B)


----------



## Camo6

micbrew said:


> Shout out for a electric kitchen knife .. for the spit roast
> 
> Looks like the weather is gunna be alright ta boot.
> 
> 3 more sleeps



I can bring an electric knife Saturday morning. I'll bring a spare 9kg bottle of gas too.


----------



## TheWiggman

Yob said:


> Bring esky, bring ice, the availability opposer Willie very limited. Plan for not having any and you can't go wrong


Chucked this into my autocorrect back translator and still came up confused. I can bring an esky and ice but the keg/s won't fit in my esky.


----------



## Mardoo

you do know he meant electricity, yes? granted, he's from the past so he says "electricity", not power.


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> I'll be bringing my opposer Willie.


You can leave your bloody Willie at home, thank you. One rampant Cock(o) is more than most of us will be able to bear on the day.


----------



## Yob

TheWiggman said:


> Chucked this into my autocorrect back translator and still came up confused. I can bring an esky and ice but the keg/s won't fit in my esky.


Speed typing kills.. Only the bottom of the keg needs to be chilled, it will be ok as long as we have ice.. Served many a keg outdoor in this way. 

I'll be bringing as many eskies as I can fit in the car


----------



## Schooner_downunder

Droid - If you do end up making for the day, happy to give up my spot.

I won't be arriving until after lunch but happy to be on clean up crew for the gear if the boil starts before I get there. I'll bring a few eskies with plenty of ice as well.

PS - Besides the great photo of Kangaroo Ground, is there an address for the famous chez cocko?

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - possibly some form of altbier
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Schooner_downunder
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.


----------



## Mardoo

OK folks, three empty places in the swap. Any of the non-swappers care to throw in? You'll get beeeeeeeeeerrrrrr.


----------



## AJ80

Getting excited chaps - swap beer bottled tonight and should be ready by mid-January. See you all late Saturday morning. 


Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Schooner_downunder
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.


----------



## mofox1

Mardoo said:


> OK folks, three empty places in the swap. Any of the non-swappers care to throw in? You'll get beeeeeeeeeerrrrrr.


It might be four... Didn't Mudd pull out a page or so back? Or was that just for da cubin'?


----------



## Mardoo

Bugger, you're right. Mudd is out too. Do your civic duty folks. I myself am prepared to bottle an undercarbed beer just to present. Woa.


----------



## JB

Undercarbed is the new black


----------



## Cocko

Yob said:


> have the deets been sent out?


PM has now been sent - Let me know if you didn't receive and need the deets.


----------



## Camo6

Well, looks like I have to work Saturday but will only be doing six hours. This means I won't be able to supply the electric knife until evening unless someone Mooroolbark way wants to collect it earlier.

Haven't received a PM Cocko but I'm assuming you're still at the same address.
Just to confirm, is there room for me to throw my swag for the night?


----------



## Yob

Camo6 said:


> Haven't received a PM Cocko but I'm assuming you're still at the same address.


added


----------



## Cocko

Camo6 said:


> Well, looks like I have to work Saturday but will only be doing six hours. This means I won't be able to supply the electric knife until evening unless someone Mooroolbark way wants to collect it earlier.
> 
> Haven't received a PM Cocko but I'm assuming you're still at the same address.
> Just to confirm, is there room for me to throw my swag for the night?


I have an old school analog knife we can use, if need.

Heaps of swag room, mate.


----------



## micbrew

calling all cars ..calling all cars

WE NEED A 20TH CENTURY ELEKTRIKITY KNIFE

please confirm we need it by 12.30 Saturday Purdy please !!!! 

UNLESS SOME CAN COLLECT FROM CAMO6 IN MOOROOLBARK


----------



## Nullnvoid

Pretty sure I have one, I'll confirm tonight.


----------



## micbrew

sweeeet


----------



## JB

micbrew said:


> calling all cars ..calling all cars
> 
> WE NEED A 20TH CENTURY ELEKTRIKITY KNIFE
> 
> please confirm we need it by 12.30 Saturday Purdy please !!!!
> 
> UNLESS SOME CAN COLLECT FROM CAMO6 IN MOOROOLBARK


Mic, I've got something like that. Dunno how heavy duty it is, but should be ok, will bring it over.


----------



## malt junkie

Gave up car tetris bring the trailer


----------



## Nullnvoid

Can confirm I have a carving knife. Will bring it along as well.


----------



## technobabble66

Alrighty. I've left it to the last minute to call it, but no miracles have occurred.
My BACKUP swap beer is cooked (never even got to do the intended swap beer): I'm still not sure if it's at FG, and there's maybe a slight sourness edge to it. So i'm pulling out of the swap. 
So. Damn. Annoyed.
On the bright side, i think i'll bring a little stubby of the unfinished beer to see whether the consensus is it's infected (& farked, or maybe a new semi-sour creation) or not.
------------

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. 
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Schooner_downunder
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

4 empty spots is about average? I shall have a brew tonight for the brothers who have fallen... hopefully someone's got a recently bottled batch of something they can enter at the last minute? Swaps are truly a great experience for those who haven't done it and have been umming and ahhing. Get in on it/Cocko!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

My swap inclusion is coming down to the wire too.

It still needs to be bottled and I'm out tonight.

So in order for it to get there will depend on a few things...

What time I get home tonight.
Do I have enough pet bottles.
If I get them bottled, can I get someone to bring them to do the swap.


----------



## Mardoo

I have some extra pet bottles and I can bring your beers to the swap.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Thanks Mardoo.

How many bottles do we need to provide.

Just enough for the swappers plus one for the host?

So 16???


----------



## malt junkie

Current count with Host bottle is 21.


----------



## WarmerBeer

House got robbed today. Little shits took the wife's jewellery and iPad.

But... fortunately for you fellas, they had no taste in beer and completely ignored the crate of swell-looking swap beers sitting there on the dining table.


----------



## technobabble66

Man, that's really fucked. 
Commiserations.


----------



## technobabble66

D. P.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Just finished bottling. Must. Plan. Ahead. Better. In. Future.

Anyway, tasted great, hope you guys like Spalt. :drinks:


----------



## micbrew

just finished having a brew with JB .. shepparton brew ...very nice

anyhow car packed , rearing and ready to go ...

dont forget to bring ya drinking vessel..

micbrew


----------



## GrumpyPaul

DJ you are about an hour ahead of me on your planning. Just finished bottling mine...a fraction before midnight


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Swap Beer bottled - Mardoo will be bringing them in my absence.

Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. 
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Bottled 20-Nov-16, should be ready to drink mid Dec)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Schooner_downunder
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.


----------



## awesomefury

You can never have enough pot.


----------



## TheWiggman

The freezer is basically an esky with power and a lid right? Stuff it, in it goes. Going shopping for the stew now (I'll bring some Death Sauce for those who want it hot), see half of you tonight.


----------



## reardo

micbrew said:


> just finished having a brew with JB .. shepparton brew ...very nice
> 
> anyhow car packed , rearing and ready to go ...
> 
> dont forget to bring ya drinking vessel..
> 
> micbrew


shepparton brew???


----------



## Yob

Bruce and Tracey not going to make it..

Both ok bit totalled the bandiwagon en route. 

I robbery, 1 smashed vehicle already.. Ominous


----------



## Mardoo

Effin' hell. Glad they're OK. More than glad. Shit.


----------



## VP Brewing

No way, that sucks. Hope they are ok.


----------



## VP Brewing

reardo said:


> shepparton brew???


Probably from the last swap


----------



## JB

Bloody Hell!!! Glad you're both ok.


----------



## micbrew

oh crap news that !!

thankfully they are ok , bandiwagons can be replaced.

I don't wanna think if things come in 3s ... kangaroos spring to mind ..pardon the pun !!!


----------



## DU99

Don't forget the mozzie repellant


----------



## VP Brewing

I think the next thing will be RIS related.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Death sauce RIS?!


----------



## droid

bloody hell


----------



## GrumpyPaul

WarmerBeer said:


> House got robbed today. Little shits took the wife's jewellery and iPad.
> 
> But... fortunately for you fellas, they had no taste in beer and completely ignored the crate of swell-looking swap beers sitting there on the dining table.


WB - thats shit to hear, having been through it earlier this year I commiserate with you. Hope your insurance company look after you. 



Yob said:


> Bruce and Tracey not going to make it..
> 
> Both ok bit totalled the bandiwagon en route.
> 
> I robbery, 1 smashed vehicle already.. Ominous


Again - hope the insurance folks look after fixing up the Bandiwagon for B&T....glad they are ok.

On a positive note....

Have dropped my swap bottles off at Mardoos..

Mr Doo will be bringing them along tomorrow.

Have a great day(s) boys - post lots of photos.


----------



## awesomefury

https://youtu.be/0gDIswSRhOM


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Go hard or go home eh?


----------



## WarmerBeer

Tried a bottle of my swap beer last night (for science!...) and it is way under-carbonated. Please keep it in a nice warm place for at least another couple of weeks. Other than that, it's tasting good.


Swappers

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. 
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. Mudd
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - Can drink now, likely better around April
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


Reserve Swappers
1.
2.
​3.
4.
5.
6.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.Schooner_downunder
2. timmy
3. micbrew
4. mmmyummybeer
5. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Cocko
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. The Wiggman
5. VP Brewing
6. mmmyummybeer
7. Nullnvoid
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Micbrew
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. mayor of mildura
13. Mofox1
14. breakbeer
15. malt junkie
16. Schooner_downunder
17. WarmBeer
18. Camo6
19. Yob
20. Reardo
21. awesome fury
22. Mardoo


Reserve cubists

1.


----------



## Curly79

What on earth is going on in that video?


----------



## mofox1

WarmerBeer said:


> Tried a bottle of my swap beer last night (for science!...) and it is way under-carbonated. Please keep it in a nice warm place for at least another couple of weeks.


Warmerbeer's beers need to stay warmer... sorted.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Photos of Swap shenanigans must be posted...

Live streaming would be even better


----------



## WarmerBeer

GrumpyPaul said:


> Photos of Swap shenanigans must be posted...
> 
> Live streaming would be even better


What goes on at case swap stays at case swap.


----------



## Mardoo

You mean like this?


----------



## Mardoo

Had s fantastic time. Great to see everyone. Really wish I could have stayed. Four hours just isn't enough time to talk drunkenly to everyone.


----------



## Mardoo

Big thanks to Cocko for hosting. Lovely bit of the world you're living on. Thanks for sharing. Good to see you again mate. Maybe we can hold hands next time? :wub:

Big thanks to Technobabble66 for taking on the brewmaster role. Not easy being the lead brewer among brewers. 

Thanks to the food organisers! Best spit roast I've ever been to!

Bruce and Tracey, y'all are legends. Write off the van, so you go home and grab the other car, and drive 3 hours south. Always good to see you both. 

Also, the Friday night contingent set up a hell of a brew system. Every swap it's amazing to see how a 500L brew system comes together out of people mashing their bits together. Erm, bits of SYSTEMS together. Big thanks to the folks who did the hard work it takes. Wish I could have joined in.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Massive thanks to everyone, Cocko for the stunning good looks....I mean property, Stu for taking charge of the brewing, and Mick for the food, simply amazing effort 

Disappointed I couldn't be there longer but wrapped I got to go at all. Such a great bunch of people.....something something Cocko. 

Till next time guess I better get these swap beers into me


----------



## AJ80

Huge thanks for another ripping swap gents - gutted I couldn't stay longer. Thanks for hosting Cocko - lovely part of the world you live in. Thanks to Stu for the brew and to Mick for the food. And to everyone else for all of the great brews on offer! See you all in Mildura...


----------



## WarmerBeer

Big thanks to the Cock-ster for letting a whole bunch of internet-friends hang out at his Vietnamese Rubber Farm for the day. 

I'm gutted I had to drive home just when everybody else was starting to put the accelerator down on the drinking and carousing.

The fantastic beers there on the day makes me look forward to jumping into the swap beers. And who would have thought drinking 12% barrel-infused RIS was a good match for the late afternoon summer sun?






Edit: And a yuge round of applause to Technobabble. That was an *EPIC* brewday.


----------



## WarmerBeer

[_David Attenborough voice_]Here in it's natural setting, the Australian bush, we encounter a group of the native _Cubus Sweatius Maximus_, more commonly known as the "Case Swap Cube"


----------



## Mardoo

'Bout 9:00pm by the looks of it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Great bunch of people. Fantastic food. Amazing beers. Sad I had to go and drink boring DSGA at my family do but I enjoyed the time I was there very much. Really looking forward to the swap beers and fermenting my first Belgian and using candi syrup for the first time. 

Big ups to Cocko for the place, I'm sure you fixed that hangover by mid afternoon yesterday [emoji1] Thanks to the food and salad team. My lime tree will grow fruit one day....


----------



## reardo

Cracking day thanks lads. See you in Mildura in a few months!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Made it to the sealake public dunnys. If you are in the area give it some time to ventilate.


----------



## Mardoo

I'll report it to the SES.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Might need to drone strike it.


----------



## husky

Thanks to all who organised and cocko for hosting. I had a great day/night and it was good to meet some like minded people and drink plenty of different beers!
Great location/weather/company/beers!
Cheers,


----------



## technobabble66

(As in the PM note i just sent: )

A *MASSIVE* thanks to Cocko for offering up Chez Cock for hosting this one: Perfect setting with perfect weather, and a very very accommodating host. It's a beautiful piece of Australia you have there!

A huge thanks to Mick for organising the food, and all the contributors there (esp the Meat Providers + Rusty & his spit - that was some seriously good meat coming off that baby!). Oh, and thanks to Jesse for the Salad :lol: (- "needs more avocado" next time! h34r: ).

Another huge thanks for all those that contributed gear to the brewing setup - esp Idzy, Wiggas, Mildy Boys, Martin & of course Cocko (including taking one for the team - sorry for your loss!!). Literally couldn't have been done without your gear. 
More thanks to Martin & Jesse for organising the supply of ingredients.

And a final huge thanks to all helping in the brewing itself - many helped through both days. It really is a collaborative effort, where the work, advise and expertise/experience of many comes together for the epic brew day. 
In particular, for helping with set-up & advising/managing the process, big thanks to Jesse (Friday's 2IC - extra thanks!), Martin + Leigh + Mike (esp with extra ongoing help throughout the Brew Day itself), & of course Idzy. 
Plus a big thanks to the others that helped in various parts of the process on the day - Jason, Mike(Mofox), Brett, & Patto (Chief Kettle Cleaner!). Apologies if i missed anyone, but all the efforts were most appreciated!
... And i'm sure Michael/Mayor would've loved to have been helping a truckload on the day if he hadn't "accidentally" broken his arm beforehand. 

And of course, thanks to everyone for bringing lots and lots and lots of tasty beers to sample over 2 days! :beer:

PS: big ups to Bruce & Tracey for making the mammoth effort of persisting to make it down even after totalling one vehicle en route.
Impressive dedication!


----------



## Mardoo

How many cubes did we end up with?


----------



## malt junkie

Thanks to everyone, what a bloody fantastic weekend. Great to add some more faces to name. Beautiful spot you have there cocko thanks so much for sharing.


Cocko left the camera on the wire shelving, happy for you to uplaod some pics of the swap, just not the R rated ones of me and the missus!


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> How many cubes did we end up with?


All 22 on the list (maybe ~22L each - we (ie: Mofox[emoji6]) filled them pretty much to the brim), plus a sneaky extra 10L for me, and an extra 2x 15L's for the host. 
So 524L, let's say ~520L into cubes, 

... with maybe 10-15L left in the kettle, with ~15-20L trub in a sweet tight cone in the bottom.


----------



## Mardoo

Awesome! Well done.

Gravity?


----------



## mmmyummybeer

technobabble66 said:


> All 22 on the list (maybe ~22L each - we (ie: Mofox[emoji6]) filled them pretty much to the brim), plus a sneaky extra 10L for me, and an extra 2x 15L's for the host.
> So 524L, let's say ~520L into cubes,
> ... with maybe 10-15L left in the kettle, with ~15-20L trub in a sweet tight cone in the bottom.


Was probable 21 cubes… as we ended up forgetting our cube in the repack rush.


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Thanks Cocko for a great swap. Had a ball. Made it home safer than the way down and thanks for everyone's concern. Thanks to everyone for organising everything, food was amazing like always. Beers delicious and view so relaxing. Can't believe how quickly the weekend disappears. Thanks guys looking forward to next one.


----------



## micbrew

Amazing .. Weekend of people , beers , location and food 

Echoing everyone sentiments ... On the brew team another cracka in the cube 

Still in recovery mode ... 

No gas meant no breakfast ... 

Cocko heaps of bacon and other stuff in your keezer 

If not already done , is the spit still were it was ... Will need to be moved undercover .. 

Thanks again to all involved 

Cheers sleepy


----------



## micbrew

Amazing .. Weekend of people , beers , location and food 

Echoing everyone sentiments ... On the brew team another cracka in the cube 

Still in recovery mode ... 

No gas meant no breakfast ... 

Cocko heaps of bacon and other stuff in your keezer 

If not already done , is the spit still were it was ... Will need to be moved undercover .. 

Thanks again to all involved 

Cheers sleepy


----------



## technobabble66

mmmyummybeer said:


> Was probable 21 cubes… as we ended up forgetting our cube in the repack rush.


Oh yeah, and schooner & breakbeer were no-shows as well. so that makes 19 cubes in total.
Brings the total volume down to ~460L.
(slightly less awesome :lol: )

So for future reference, it'd probably be worthwhile making sure each cube is only filled to 21L otherwise Idzy's kettle would struggle to hold enough for the full 22 cubers. It was pretty damn full at the start of the boil, and was more of a mild rolling boil for 60-90mins (so minimal boil-off).


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> Awesome! Well done.
> 
> Gravity?


OG=1.076, according to Wigga's refractometer.

The syrup supposedly adds 15-16 points, so the OG of the wort including the syrup addition is OG=1.091-2.
Which is the same as the original CSI recipe. Pretty happy with that, let me tell you!

So it means we hit ~73% efficiency overall.
Not too bad, considering the issues with getting the mash to temp on a cobbled-together set-up. OTOH, we did 1 ~70°C "decoction" and another proper decoction - solely to boost the mash temp rather than for flavour - which may've helped (by enhancing starch release) or hindered (by cooking out the enzymes).

Admittedly the proof is in the pudding, so we'll see how it ferments out, but it was rewarding (& surprising) at the end of a very long day to hit the OG.

Also there was 80L of lower grav second runnings cubed at the end, so i suppose if it had've been needed (i.e.: we realised in time!) we could've added 1/2 of that back into the main kettle to boost the volume of the main brew.


----------



## TheWiggman

1.075 if memory serves me correctly. 
Another awesome meet, thanks for the good times all. I'm back to reality and in shitloads of trouble because my wife's phone didn't work when trying to call me (legitimately), so lucky these things are few and far between. 
Thanks Stu for the hard work and passion on a freshly assembled system and those who pitched in with bits and pieces as per above. Before you brew the swap cube you'd better nuke your brewery. Cocko for the hospitality and smashing my amber keg, barely a middy left in it. Martin for organising the ingredients and Yob for the hops. Idzy of course for the gear. Micbrew that meat was sensational, I've forgotten who contributed with the spit but a job well done. Everything basically came together and each did their bit (cooking, providing consumables, salads, filling cubes, repairing burnt mill motors from pre-wetting grain etc) to make it overall smooth and for the most part relaxing. Of note -
Warm(er)beer's Bock was beer of show for me. Very well brewed and what a strong lager is all about. 
AJ, sour journey as per, the apricot one was my pick. 
VP that IPA was on-point, I went back a few times. 
Mardoo there was not a bad word said about your DIPA and I concur. I regret asking you about the hops in it, you probably would have named fewer if I asked what wasn't it it. 
Bandicoot colab - serious and no-nonsense RIS
Techno's wort sample - memorable. I'll leave it at that. 
Many other single tasters from bottles over the course of the event, high standard overall. That sour stout remains suspicious though...
Hopefully will see you all at the next swap and might finally put a face to the names of Camo and Grumpy.


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> So it means we hit ~73% efficiency overall.
> Not too bad, considering the issues with getting the mash to temp on a cobbled-together set-up. OTOH, we did 1 ~70°C "decoction" and another proper decoction - solely to boost the mash temp rather than for flavour - which may've helped (by enhancing starch release) or hindered (by cooking out the enzymes).
> 
> Admittedly the proof is in the pudding, so we'll see how it ferments out, but it was rewarding (& surprising) at the end of a very long day to hit the OG.


As much as we try to lock brewing down into a purely predictable science, the old saying that malt wants to be beer becomes clearer and clearer to me the more I brew, and particularly gypsy brewing on lots of different systems, as I have been mostly doing for the last year or so. Complete cock-up brew days can produce excellent wort, which can produce excellent beer if the ferment is handled properly. Being able to think and alter course on the fly is clearly an advantage for a brewer. I'm very happy to have learned this from having the chance to brew with some excellent brewers. Otherwise I'd still be trying to imitate software on brew days.

That said, brewing can be locked down into a predictable science, but then you'll be producing Carlton Draft.


----------



## Schooner_downunder

technobabble66 said:


> Oh yeah, and schooner & breakbeer were no-shows as well. so that makes 19 cubes in total.
> Brings the total volume down to ~460L.
> (slightly less awesome :lol: )
> 
> So for future reference, it'd probably be worthwhile making sure each cube is only filled to 21L otherwise Idzy's kettle would struggle to hold enough for the full 22 cubers. It was pretty damn full at the start of the boil, and was more of a mild rolling boil for 60-90mins (so minimal boil-off).


Hi Guys,

Not sure if you saw my post in the Swap Deets PM but I had a family emergency and had to pull out early Saturday morning. Sounds like it was a great time by all. 

Cheers,
Schooner


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> Oh yeah, and schooner & breakbeer were no-shows as well. so that makes 19 cubes in total.
> Brings the total volume down to ~460L.
> (slightly less awesome :lol: )
> 
> So for future reference, it'd probably be worthwhile making sure each cube is only filled to 21L otherwise Idzy's kettle would struggle to hold enough for the full 22 cubers. It was pretty damn full at the start of the boil, and was more of a mild rolling boil for 60-90mins (so minimal boil-off).


Probably should make the cut-off 18 or 20 cubes and have a reserve list for the ones past those, who will, up to a point, likely get a cube.


----------



## technobabble66

^^ agree.
Could probably go 20 cubes, then cut-off.
Any more than that and the filling would need to be done carefully to limit it to 21L per cube, etc.
We filled idzy's ******* Massive Kettle (the FMK) to as close to the limit as possible, while still having enough space to boil. It was kinda fine - only 1, well, maybe 2, slightly explosive boil-overs. So it was the maximum volume we could realistically get from it, without introducing additional wort mid-boil as a top-up.
FWIW, the cone at the bottom was a thing of beauty, if i do say so myself - you'd hope so after ~1hr whirlpool! But it meant we could get the most wort out at the end; so the output was kinda maximised.

Also fwiw, the cubes were varied, with only a few being the regular blue jerry-can type. Most were the more square cubes, plus 4x the 12L cubes ( h34r: ) so the volumes were maybe more than ~22L per cube. (I guesstimated 22L per cube for an estimate as a simplification).


----------



## Mardoo

They actually aren't 12. I've measured them with both boiling water and cold and they're 11 at a stretch, if that. I think some guys just want to think they have bigger cubes than they actually do.


----------



## awesomefury

Thanks cocko, had an awesome weekend. Thanks everyone else for all the beers. The RIS is stronger than it looks!

We made it back ok and only destroyed a few public toilets. 

Some great beers and Stu massive effort on the brewday can't wait to brew this for Xmas.

Cheers again guys, see you next time.

Pato


----------



## MartinOC

Righto! All you buggers with smartarse phones that took snaps of the day - cough-up the goodies (I need to see what I missed whilst the brewing was going-on).


----------



## malt junkie

I left the camera at Cocko's, told him to load some up.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL




----------



## reardo




----------



## VP Brewing

Oh good god. I think next time I'll rock up at 10pm so everyone has a 12hr head start on me. I have one memory of it being dark, and that's trying to get the last drops of RIS out of a keg. ******* lightweight.


----------



## JB

VP Brewing said:


> Oh good god. I think next time I'll rock up at 10pm so everyone has a 12hr head start on me. I have one memory of it being dark, and that's trying to get the last drops of RIS out of a keg. ******* lightweight.


How ya goin'?


----------



## JB

Hey I get this is doubling up & a bit late sure, but wanted to shout out to everyone thanks for the freakin great brew / swap weekend.

Thanks to Cocko for hosting, a great location & facilities - thanks for the keg spot in your keezer too. Thanks to Stu for taking on role of head brewer (Massive thanks for sorting out my neck too, lifesaver!) & all the assistant brewers for all input & hands on at different stages of the process from start to finish. Thanks for the ingredients providers Martin & Yob & the brew gear providers Idzy, the Mildura lads & Cocko. Thanks to Micbrew, Russ, Yob, Wiggy, Mardoo, MofoX, Tracey & everyone for the food was bloody great & sustaining.

Apologies to all I've missed, but you have my gratitude also.

AND massive thanks for bringing all the great brews everyone. Was gunna list my faves will coverall by saying - thanks for the RISs, sours & IPAs. Mmmmmm, it's almost time the bar across the road opens ....

Cheers! 

* will post pics shortly when I get them off my old piece of crap semi-dead phone ...


----------



## MartinOC

VP Brewing said:


> Oh good god. I think next time I'll rock up at 10pm so everyone has a 12hr head start on me. I have one memory of it being dark, and that's trying to get the last drops of RIS out of a keg. ******* lightweight.


You were definitely a bit messy by the time that photo was taken, mate.

At least you didn't try to smoke the hops earmarked for Yob's randall.. :unsure:


----------



## JB

dubbel


----------



## JB

This is an image dump of what I've salvaged. Let me know if any of these images infringe on your witness undercover program agreements.

View attachment 93549


View attachment 93550


View attachment 93551


View attachment 93552


View attachment 93553


View attachment 93554


View attachment 93555


View attachment 93556


View attachment 93557


----------



## JB




----------



## JB




----------



## JB




----------



## Camo6

Nice work on the pics JB. Still spewing I couldn't make it but work and man flu took its toll on me this time. I've still got the swag in the back of the car and close to 3kg of haloumi in the freezer (had to sample some, dee-fuckin-licious) so I had good intentions.

I'd thank Andrew for hosting but I doubt he'll read this considering he called me at 2.45pm on the day asking me where my swap beers were! :lol: Follow the thread and read the PMs you Joe Rogan looking mofo!



Looks like a great weekend and a big thanks for saving me a cube considering my lack of contribution. Hopefully, 2017 allows me a bit more time for brewing and catching up with fellow brewers.

Cheers
Cam


----------



## JB

Camo6 said:


> Nice work on the pics JB...
> ... you Joe Rogan looking mofo!


Cheers Cam.

Haha, that exact thought runs through my mind every time I see him! I almost want to start talking intricacies of MMA technique with him!


----------



## Cocko

You 2 can eat a bowl..... At least I 'LOOK' like a funny guy.....

Great pics JB, dont have a lead to get Mikes pics for y'all, but checked them camera.... and no offence, Mike, JB has trumped you.

Great swap.


----------



## technobabble66




----------



## Midnight Brew

Better late then never. (I'm not sorry Cocko)

Thanks for hosting the swap and as always was great to chat and laugh about shit while heavily under the influence. Great beers were showcased, even better company in everyone that attended. There were new faces and old ones (ones that even showed me how to BIAB my first AG in, at a case swap too). Work on the Sunday was struggle street, just wish I had the Saturday off and would of joined in on Friday night. My desire only grows larger to host a case swap.

Final words: I really envy your castle and your electric fence does not work.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Midnight Brew said:


> Better late then never. (I'm not sorry Cocko)
> 
> Thanks for hosting the swap and as always was great to chat and laugh about shit while heavily under the influence. Great beers were showcased, even better company in everyone that attended. There were new faces and old ones (ones that even showed me how to BIAB my first AG in, at a case swap too). Work on the Sunday was struggle street, just wish I had the Saturday off and would of joined in on Friday night. My desire only grows larger to host a case swap.
> 
> Final words: I really envy your castle and your electric fence does not work.


Don't think there is a location for Christmas next year yet


----------



## technobabble66

Yay, Xmas 2017 at Cam's!!! 
[emoji41][emoji482]


----------

